# Valentino Deals and Steals - No Comments/Questions



## Candid Photos

Please post Valentino steals and deals here. Include the store name and location, price, and any other information you have.

*NO CHATTER*

Please chat here: http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/valentino-clubhouse-and-chat-thread-658898.html




> Valentino Boutique window photo 1288 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2371944811/









 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1290 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2371959077/








 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1291 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2372802270/







 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1292 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2372809134/







 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1293 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2372831064/







 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1297 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2375897030/







 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



> Valentino Boutique window photo 1303 by Candid Photos


 
Valentino Boutique   
   360 North Rodeo Drive
   Beverly Hills, California 90210
   (310) 247-0103 

Photograph taken on February 20, 2008 by Robert G. Karol Copyright © 2008 All Rights Reserved.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_karol/2375962202/








 - - - - - -  - - - c - i - a - o - - - - - -


----------



## Carmen82

My SA sent me these Valentino bags that are currently in stock. If anyone is interested in these bags there is a EGC going on beg. Wed until Thurs (as I'm sure you all know by now). Most SAs started presaling today. The pics are bigger on my blog because of the size limitations here. I will be getting all the bag names and prices soon and posting them as well


----------



## Miss S

For those who decide to buy Valentino bag, OPM boutique in MN is doing 40%-70 off store wide sale next week and I believe they are doing pre-sale now. Valentino, Mulberry, Rebecca Minkoff and


----------



## tanya t

Hey Guys!
I just got an email from my SA at the Valentino outlet in NY..
They have a ton of great pieces in!
Prices are 40% off retail, than an additional 20% off that.
Please ask for Nichole 845-928-0820...tell her Tanya referred you!
Happy Shopping!!!

http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab267/tanyat/valentino/


----------



## LabelLover81

Here's a gorgeous red rose shopper tote.  Only $305 with a few hours left!


----------



## LabelLover81

This NWT fleur satchel is a good deal.... less than 48 hours till it ends and the BIN is $695


----------



## LabelLover81

Fall/Winter 2010 Handbags are now 40% off at Valentino.com!!!


----------



## mga13

At Fashionphile.com:
A small beaded fringe bag in black, good for evenings: $799
FW2009 Black Jaguar Clutch: $1,200
Medium Red Coated Canvas Nuage: $1,025
Gold Bow Clutch: $550
Patent Primavere Tote: $1,899
Large Coated Canvas Nuage in Burgundy: $799
Bow Clutch in Blue Python: $850
Clutch in Silver Satin: $500


----------



## mga13

FW2001 Black Suede Valentino Bag with the round medallion:
BIN $849
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garavani-Black-Suede-Handbag-Crystal-Detail-/360345147658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e63e990a


----------



## linhhhuynh

a gorrrgeous Rouches hobo in white from a favorite pfer, $450  OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aishah07/items/White_Valentino_Ruffled_Hobo




^same seller, cute pink (don't know name!) clutch $250 OBO http://www.bonanza.com/booths/aishah07/items/Pink_Valentino_Clutch_Wristlet


----------



## mga13

Spring/Summer 2004 Black Patent Signature Tote
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-VALENTINO-BLACK-PATENT-HANDBAG-CRYSTALS-/110452594087?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19b77cd5a7
BIN $899


----------



## mga13

Caramel Urban Lace Satchel:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-SADDLE-LEATHER-W-LACE-HANDBAG-/180618694680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0db69018

BIN $699.95


----------



## mga13

Spring/Summer 2007 Brown Bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-BROWN-LEATHER-HANDBAG-BAG-NEW-/300530318720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f900bd80
BIN $650


----------



## tanya t

Nichole just sent me more inventory pics!
In the first picture all the bags are denim!
Enjoy!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Great deal the leather on this bag is amazing.

NWT Valentino Taupe Distressed Buffalo Leather Purse


http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Valentino-T...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5642c13bfd


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Stunning and a very good price..

Valentino Garavani Red Leather Histoire Handbag Mint!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...916?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb57280bc


----------



## pursesuader

NM sale bags -

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds

and

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

A cute pink medium Nuage

$699 OBO


----------



## LabelLover81

A denim petale hobo

BIN $579


----------



## pursesuader

Bergdorf Goodman Sale Bags -
If I only had a money tree ... LOVE this one!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## pursesuader

another .......

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

Cute Shoes!

Size 6

Couture Bow pump $312

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dvalentino%26_requestid%3D5495


----------



## LabelLover81

Daphne Single Handle Flap Bag @ Bergdorf for $867

links don't work for some reason.  You'll have to search for Valentino under their sale section.


----------



## Expy00

My NM SA came across another denim (bow) shopping tote, medium size, at a really great price. The tote is on sale for $402 USD. Please contact me via a PM if you're interested in the denim tote and would like the contact details for my NM SA. Here's a photo of what my denim tote looks like, for reference:


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Crystal Rose Tote in Gray!!!  $1,000!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

This is a good price for this bag considering it's from last season and on sale at NM now for $1300...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2895-Valent...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07e0d845#ht_894wt_1139


----------



## LabelLover81

Cute Histoire Tote - $375, ending soon!


----------



## Mithril

Stylebop.com has Valentino black lace nuage for $695, Black bow tie bag for $895; others marked down; but these two seemed a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## LabelLover81

I am so tempted to get this bag, but I am seriously on a ban... even for a steal like this.  I used to have it in black satin, and I would carry it to weddings and people LOVED it!

NWT Pink Satin big bow clutch/shoulder bag

starting bid: $149


----------



## LabelLover81

This is a steal!

Python Bow Clutch for $245 right now!


----------



## LabelLover81

Plenty of bags, all real, all cheap ending today from the same seller.  They have flaws, but still in great shape!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...WH_Handbags&hash=item4157698d9b#ht_2529wt_905

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Multi...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07e6ceec#ht_2580wt_905

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Black...WH_Handbags&hash=item41576991bf#ht_2508wt_905

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Nude-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07e6d0d1#ht_2490wt_905


----------



## LabelLover81

Very lovely Red Bow Tote

BIN $580 OBO


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Day Lace Satchel - Ending soon, starting bid is $400.  No reserve!


----------



## LabelLover81

Emerald Nuage - $699 OBO


----------



## LabelLover81

NEW Denim Petale - starting bid is $699


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom Glam Graphic Beaded Leather Satchel Grey $929.97

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...atchel/3097201?origin=category&resultback=430


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Sparkle Skimmers size 39, at Neiman's for $290.


----------



## mga13

This is a FW 2000 bag, vintage, with silk roses and lizard handles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Purse-VALENTINO-COUTURE-Silk-Rose-Handbag-/140524624309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7eb99b5
Current bid: $102,50


----------



## tanya t

hey ladies....i found this beauty on ebay today....from a very trusted tpf'r....gotta love the lace details!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150578866579#ht_4002wt_1124


----------



## Expy00

Two pairs of gorgeous Valentino heels on sale at NM...


Napa Rose slide, size 36, $306 USD:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D605%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


Peep-Toe Rosette Pump, size 39.5, $357 USD:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D605%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## tanya t

ANOTHER BEAUTY FROM A VERY TRUSTED TFP'R.....
I LOVE THIS BAG.....SO TEMPTED!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Prima...H_Handbags&hash=item230f3b7c46#ht_6564wt_1124


----------



## LabelLover81

Light Green Valentino Pumps, $180!!!!!!!!!!  Sizes 8.5 and 10


----------



## LabelLover81

Cute Ruffle Clutch - $100 ending in 4 hours!


----------



## LabelLover81

I always thought these boots were cute... Valentino biker floral boots - $668


----------



## LabelLover81

CUTE Bow Pumps!  $312 Size 6


----------



## LabelLover81

An Allure Framed Bag ending in 5 hours at $300!!!!   Are you kidding me??!


----------



## LabelLover81

If you're looking for a nude maison, this is a decent price ($595 BIN)


----------



## LabelLover81

A NWT new version of the histoire in black patent - ending in less than 48 hours, 0 bids, price is just under $300.  Good deal!


----------



## LabelLover81

NWT large 360 - less than 48 hours to go, just over $350 at this point


----------



## LabelLover81

For a petale, this is a pretty good price.  Looks like it's in great condition, and these bags don't show up on eBay very often.


----------



## LabelLover81

Gold Petale Thong Sandal - Size 7, $258


----------



## LabelLover81

Red, Pink and Black Rosier - BIN $699.  Search on tPF shows the buyer is reputable.


----------



## LabelLover81

Rock Stud currently $599, ending in 9 hours.


----------



## LabelLover81

NEW Valentino Histiore - BIN $400!!!  We would need pics of the inside to verify authenticity, but it looks good and it's from a TPFer


----------



## LabelLover81

CUTE white bow tote from Yoogis!  I don't know if this such a great price, but I've never seen this bag in leather before, only coated canvas.  It would be quite a treat!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Premier Bow Tote from NM - $852


----------



## LabelLover81

White Histoire - no bids!  Starting bid $250 (there's a reserve) but the BIN is $550.


----------



## LabelLover81

NWT Green Satin ruffle clutch.  Current bid is $133.50, ending soon!


----------



## LabelLover81

Pailette Embellished Tote - $999.  Not exactly cheap, but this bag is rare and a true statement piece!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ever bow bag, with small defect.  Currently $200.  Great starter bag!


----------



## LabelLover81

Black Ever bow bag... ending in 18 hours.  Currently just over $100!


----------



## mga13

I don't know if this one was postes before:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAJOR-SWOON-VALENTINO-Framed-Patent-Fleur-Rosette-Bag-/130505456785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62bb3c91

Patent Fleur Satchel in Burgundy. Starting bid: $696


----------



## mga13

Gray Flower Wallet:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Valentino-Rose-applique-Leather-Wallet-Bag-Cluch-/220749004911?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3365aa806f

GBP 225.00


----------



## mga13

Brown/Taupe Patent Classic Histoire:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-HISTOIRE-PATENT-HANDBAG-1795-/350454029564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5198b01cfc

Starting Big: $299.99


----------



## pursesuader

3 BG Sale Bags - check out the sale section!

Sequin Petale Tote
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds

Metallic Napa Petale Hobo
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds

Glam Shoulder Bag
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967071%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

A-MAZ-ING deal for a 2006 bag!  Note: we would need additional close up pics to authenticate, but so far, it looks good!


----------



## LabelLover81

Red Suede Nuage - Nordstrom $630


----------



## LabelLover81

Black Patent Histoire tote - still pretty cheap with only 1 hour to go!


----------



## dessertpouch

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...41%26Ns%3DDESIGNER%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

small cacao suede Nuage @ BG online: $718


----------



## mga13

Couture Bag in Alligator for $5,550 (That's a lot of money, but this bag retailed for around $20,000 so it's like 70% off)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Tan-Alligator-Purse-Bag-Handbag-Satchel-XL-/140522835440?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7d04df0


----------



## hotstar16

The outnet just listed a bunch of Valentino's for 80% of (or so they claim to be).  I was sorely tempted to go a little crazy until I realized that they inflated the original prices... then I was so turned off that I kept myself in check.  
The purple maison suede tote was listed as originally being $3010... but wasn't it more like $2300?  The swirled rosette shoulder bag is listed at $2500.. yet bluefly has original price at $895. 
Granted these are STILL deals and steals by all means.. but that kind of sketchiness disappoints me. I've never seen that practice @ the outnet before.

*edit - and the rosette straw tote was listed at $4480???? (Now $896.) disgusting!!!  I think it was more like $1600, correct?   They are currently selling the python version for $60 LESS.  Go figure!


----------



## pursesuader

OMG, look at this beauty!
$7995 on sale for $3597
My SA has it, PM me if you are interested!


----------



## mga13

Catch Shoulder Bag
BIN: $499
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-VALENTINO-BAG-PURSE-LIMITED-EDITION-ORI-2400-770-/290559114300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6ac3c3c


----------



## mga13

Denim Side Bow Tote:
BIN: $649.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-GARAVANI-DENIM-BOW-TOTE-NWT-/300551294608?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa40ce90


----------



## mga13

Suede Purple Couture Bag:
BIN: $700
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garavani-Basket-Weave-Purple-Suede-Handbag-/270739220061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0950a65d


----------



## LabelLover81

For someone who really is looking for a good deal, this nuage is well used, but an AWESOME price at $125 for a BIN!


----------



## pursesuader

So cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Leopa...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41592606f8


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful Sequin Glam Tote from FW 2010/2011  Bid is currently at $168, ending in 11 hours, no reserve!!!!


----------



## pursesuader

Into leopard/animal print lately ........ A couple currently on the bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-APHRO...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6dcc7ed#ht_1563wt_922

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-CATCH...WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa6ce07c#ht_7661wt_922


----------



## LabelLover81

Holy Moly... what a steal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Black...WH_Handbags&hash=item23106ff321#ht_1788wt_905


----------



## tanya t

hi guys! just an fyi....there are quite a few valentino bags/accessories on sale now at saks.com....i just ordered the flowerland rose print wallet!!!!!
I am tempted to get one of the bags too......


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom 60% off Valentino 'Rouches' White Hobo final price $514.90
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-rouches-hobo/3097538?origin=category&resultback=837


----------



## linhhhuynh

i have no clue what the name is, but the seller has authentic things... Valentino wallet, @$19.99 ends in 1hr+ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250815633090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LabelLover81

This seller is super sweet, and so is this deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NWT-VALENT...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b9738afa#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## pursesuader

OMG - love it!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CURRENT-3-295-V...450?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a72865fa


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, NM online has the Scultpure Lace Pumps on sale, plus right now they're an additional 30% off... oh my, these pumps are so couture and unbelievably gorgeous:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D605%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## LabelLover81

Rockstud bag for $650, ending in 1 hour.  Pretty good deal, though it has a pen mark on the front.


----------



## LabelLover81

UNBELIEVABLE PRICE!!!!!  $46 for a catch and ending in 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Geometric Crystal Rose Tote - $825 at Nordstrom!


----------



## mga13

White Catch Hobo/Shoulder Bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-Off-White-Leather-Golden-Brass-V-Hobo-Bag-/300558682783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fab18a9f

Current bid: $295.00


----------



## mga13

First Season White Histoire, just like Angelina's:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-1595-Valentino-WHITE-LEATHER-HISTOIRE-Bag-/300560248647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fac96f47

BIN: $460.00

The condition is not that great, but maybe something can be done.


----------



## mga13

Turquoise Patent Histoire:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Braided-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/260789159384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb83ec5d8

BIN: $899.00


----------



## mga13

White Python Large Fleurs Satchel:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RUNWAY-VALENTINO-GARAVANI-WHITE-PYTHON-BAG-XL-7-500-/320700486438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab3d1326

BIN: $1,999.00 (It's not cheap, but is python so it could be more expensive)


----------



## sharonephone

I was hoping we could start a thread with all the sales information for Valentino. I know Nordstrom presale is going on now and the following shoes are on sale (40% off):

Rock Stud T Strap Sandal ($995 Retail)
In Bloom Sandal ($1250)
Lace Rosette T Strap Platform Pump ($895)
Rock Stud Lace D'Orsay ($995)
Stylish Bow Trim Slingback Sandal ($795)
Lace D'Orsay Pump
Chain Strap Studded Pump ($875)
Laser Cut Leather Pump ($675)


----------



## LabelLover81

For those of you in the market for a Rosier, this will be one to watch!  This seller is absolutely wonderful, NEVER starts her auctions this low, and the bag is GORGEOUS!  Please note, it does have flaws.


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of intel photos to follow

Jeffrey Atlanta has the following items at 30% off.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.  Sale is not public yet!


----------



## authenticplease

These items are available at the Valentino boutique at Phipps Plaza at 40% off.  Stephen Cook is my SA there.  If there is more add to the sale he will let me know and I will update.  You can reach him at stephen.cook@valentino.com or 404 846 6565.  He is also text friendly. 4042198775.


----------



## authenticplease

also on sale at Valentino PP at 40%.....


----------



## authenticplease

Saks ATL has the following items available for presale at 30%.  Contact Audrey at audrey_levin@s5a.com or 404812 7372 or Bonnie at 404 210 5490(she is text friendly at this number).


----------



## authenticplease

More from Saks Atl at 30% presale................


----------



## authenticplease

More still from Saks at 30% presale.....


----------



## authenticplease

Final Handbag photos from Saks ATL at 30% presale.....


----------



## authenticplease

Shoes available at Saks ATL......contact Jonathan at 770-331-9600 or jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com......


----------



## authenticplease

More shoes available at Saks ATL.....


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ Awesome pics!!!

Cute green sating clutch... only $90 BIN!


----------



## tanya t

great deal!!!! brand new!!!! 695!!!! some one get it....I am so tempted!!!


http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=valentinogaravanibowbagredleather


----------



## karolinec1

Stanely Korshak has a sale on some Valentino shoes:  http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&designercat=Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

40% off SS 2011 merchandise at Valentino.com with code VALENTINOSPRING11


----------



## LabelLover81

Definitely used, but a good price.  Pink Rose bag - 12 hours left at just over $142.  Pics are blurry, so you may want to ask for more if you are interested.


----------



## LabelLover81

Neiman's has marked down their loot!!!


----------



## karolinec1

So has Saks!!


----------



## egglet

New Bow Satchel.. ending in just over an hour.. Current bid at $449! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-150-VALENTINO...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c04fc3e#ht_6692wt_962


----------



## shopaholic.10

ok Ive just ordered the Landscape Print tote from Saks 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Valentino&N=4294912353+306418049&bmUID=j1byJl.


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom has marked down their Valentino online.


----------



## tanya t

GOLD VALENTINO WRISTLET!!!! AMAZING PRICE AND FROM ONE OF OUR FAVORITE TPF MEMBERS..... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Valentino-...ps=63&clkid=408580297287848022#ht_7648wt_1141


----------



## LabelLover81

A total steal!  If this were pink or red, I would be all over it!

Valentino Petale hobo for $379 - BIN  and FREE SHIPPING!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I called my local Nordstrom Rack to inquire on another bag and the SA told me they have a Red and Black Valentino for $600.  I'm not familiar with this brand.  Just wanted to share the info I got today.

Here's a pic he sent me:


----------



## authenticplease

All of the items in the following photos are 40% at the Valentino boutique at Phipps Plaza in ATL.  contact Stephen if interested at 404 219 8775 or stephen.cook@valentino.com


----------



## authenticplease

More sale from the Valentino Phipps Plaza Boutique.,...

this first bag is also available in nude patent


----------



## xxshoes

Stanley Korshak is at 50% off, but theyre running out of sizes. Just got the rock stud pumps for half price, no tax, no shipping!!  http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&designercat=Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

BG has the rockstud flip flops in a 9 and 7 on sale for $195

Edit: You have to search for Valentino in the sale section, link won't work


----------



## LabelLover81

Bergdorf has the large lace nuage for $537, you have to search for it in the sale section... also free shipping with code Junefs


----------



## PinkTissue

At Outnet Valentino Rosette-embellished leather sandals at 60% off!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/241238

It is actually my shoe size but too bad I cannot wear shoes with such high heels!


----------



## PinkTissue

Valentino Glam Zebra sequined tote  at 65% off at Outnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/94497


----------



## LabelLover81

Black Premier hobo $852 with 25% off at Neimans!


----------



## mademoiselle724

Hey Ladies!!! My all-time FAVORITE SA Erin at Saks just emailed me pics of the Valentino bags she has on sale. There are some beautiful styles and the prices are incredible!!! Apparently they will take an additional 50% off the sale price on Monday ONLY. Her number is: 210.863.9659 or email her at epcurrier@gmail.com

Good luck!!! These awesome bags won't last long!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Day Lace tote at Nordstrom - $459

Valentino small pink Histoire shoulder flap bag - $534


----------



## Expy00

Valentino - Studded Ankle-Strap Slide Pumps, size 38.5 in sand color, 60% off right now at Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ino&N=1553+4294962730+306418049&bmUID=j41QPlj


If the link doesn't work, just do a search under "Valentino" in the Sale Section of the Saks web site.


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Straw Lace Tote at NM for $627 and free shipping!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Medium Day Lace Duffle - $420 at Neiman Marcus (free shipping!!)


----------



## katsnd4spd

PinkTissue said:


> Someone go get it! It is such a good deal. I can testify personally that this is a beautiful bag. And it is just the right size, not too big and not too small.


Neiman Marcus has several Valentino styles listed under the Last Call Sale section.


----------



## LabelLover81

Black Rouches Hobo - $250


----------



## pursesuader

Still thinking about a leopard bag -

Cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTRA-LUXE-1990...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e655e85d4

Catch!
http://cgi.ebay.com/VALENTINO-CATCH...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb8442a7

Rockstud!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CURRENT-3-295-V...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae19c751b


----------



## shoegal87

Valentino cat eye sunglasses 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....91523&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## linhhhuynh

amazing gorgeous taupe belted Histoire from a fabby pfer! $479 or BIN $550! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150638677767#ht_2111wt_1270


----------



## linhhhuynh

pretty white Rouches hobo @$399, 4 days+ no bids. from an old pfer  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160626792963#ht_815wt_932


----------



## tanya t

GORGEOUS BAG!!!! AMAZING PRICE!!!! ONE OF OUR FAVORITE TPF'R!!! 
SOMEONE GET IT BEFORE I DO!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150657272744#ht_10786wt_1086


----------



## LabelLover81

Free standard shipping at Valentino.com until 9/4


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful embroidered Valentino 360 - BIN $529


----------



## LabelLover81

This gold patent histoire needs additional pictures to verify authenticity, but it looks pretty good!

$500 BIN, $350 opening bid


----------



## aeonat

there some amazing pieces 

Petale Rose Dome 
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../36733/3129/1014201&posRow=17&posCol=0&page=1

Petale Stchel
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../37768/3129/1014201&posRow=17&posCol=1&page=1

and couple more


----------



## shoegal87

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120774758...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156 
Bow tote


----------



## sharonephone

A couple of Valentino Handbags on gilt.com right now


----------



## jun3machina

AMAZING black VALENTINO rose bag!!
from a relible PFer!
BIN $499
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567bcba65


----------



## DisCo

50% off Iris Medium Bag

http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/4938


----------



## LabelLover81

One to keep an eye one.... Day Lace Duffel at a great price!


----------



## LabelLover81

Yum!  Check out this beauty!  A black Rosier for $250!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ladies!  I know alot of you have admired this bag...  The Valentino Nymphe Garden tote at an UNBELIEVABLE price!  BIN - $750!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Great deal for a beautiful beige medium 360


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful Interesting Valentino, with big bow and tassles for a great price!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Medium Day Lace Nuage
ending in 2 hours, current bid $293


----------



## Mithril

Ladies, check out the sale Valentino bags on stylebop.com.  Go to the sale section and search Valentino as they don't show up in the main V section.  

Many great ones under $1000; for example sand colored nuage $657, sand colored petale tote $837. Also the black aphrodite.  This site has free returns and reasonable shipping ($25 to US); I have had good experiences.


----------



## LabelLover81

Pretty red small 2011 Histoire.  
Current bid, just over $100.  Ending in less than 24 hours.


----------



## LabelLover81

This beautiful Geometric Crystal Tote has some wear and tear, but is a GREAT price.  I have this bag and absolutely love it.  It's honestly my favorite black Valentino bag that I own!


----------



## LabelLover81

This is a lovely Nuage that was actually shown on the Runway!  Great price!


----------



## LabelLover81

Lovely Rose Sequined bag - $500


----------



## LabelLover81

I've always loved this Denim Hobo.  I thought this and the denim petale dome where the best in the denim line.  NWT - currently $579


----------



## LabelLover81

I don't know if this qualifies as a steal, but it's on sale and beautiful!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nymph Garden Tote - Neiman Marcus, $1347


----------



## LabelLover81

Silver Valentino Couture - opening bid $300.  Definitely one to watch!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom has the small 360 for $760


----------



## LabelLover81

Day Lace tote at Valentino.com $690


----------



## LabelLover81

Yoogis has the multicolor rosier for $865.  Not an AWESOME price... but not terrible.  And it's in like new condition.


----------



## LabelLover81

Nymphe Garden Tote back up at NM for just over $1300


----------



## LabelLover81

For a vertigo, this is a great price!

BIN - $650


----------



## LabelLover81

One to keep an eye on.... Raspberry Belted Histoire tote, currently $300


----------



## krambear

Valentino at South Coast Plaza in OC, CA is having a presale... 40% most of their bags including the rockstuds. &#9829;


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Histoire Wallet - opening bid $75


----------



## tanya t

just saw this!!!! gorgeous bag....amazing price....and it's from one of our favorite TPF'r.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti...5&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_12051wt_1398


----------



## brunettetiger

Awesome Leopard Valentino just popped up - someone grab it before I do!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d03c2a0#ht_500wt_1196


----------



## LabelLover81

If I had not spent a small fortune in the last week, I would be all over this couture!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item2569a69189#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## LabelLover81

Several Valentino bags and shoes have been marked down on Nordstrom.com


----------



## LabelLover81

Also Valentino has been marked down on netaporter.com


----------



## nascar fan

Stanley Korshak is having 25% off sale on everything with the promo code "GIVE"
http://www.stanleykorshak.com

(excellent luxury store, by the way!)

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?viewall=true


----------



## inareverie85

For Cyber Monday, Bluefly.com has some Valentinos marked down:

http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-wh...te-shopper-tote/cat60024/315663701/detail.fly


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino bags now on sale at NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?Ntt=valentino&_requestid=58813&N=4294967029&st=s


----------



## LabelLover81

Shoes on sale at NM and BG

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?Ntt=valentino&N=4294966847&st=s&_requestid=22296


----------



## LabelLover81

I have bought from this seller before and she was wonderful.
Discolored Patent Histoire, $249


----------



## papertiger

Outnet has some amazing Valentino high end RTW ATM, even 75%
off is still expensive but it's truly amazing stuff 

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Valentino/Clothing


----------



## nascar fan

Pretty plum/brownish to rockstud at Northpark Dallas Valentino store, 40% off


----------



## LabelLover81

Tinn3rz said:


> Has anyone seen the stud rock crossbody flap in nude/light pink on sale? I've been looking everywhere but it seems almost impossible to find. TIA!!



NM has marked the camel one down to $934, and for some reason... BG has it for $837!


----------



## LabelLover81

Python One-of-a-kind satchel at BG for approx $2300


----------



## LabelLover81

Day Lace Tote at BG for $570


----------



## LabelLover81

Tinn3rz said:


> thanks so much!! I will try them!


 
Nordstrom has it in black for $829.90


----------



## nascar fan

Petale dome bag with pearls - both black *and* nude color - 40% off.
Valentino store Dallas


----------



## Chloe_concord

Please PM me for SA info, this is the last one in the company. It is 40% off $2075. It is the same style as the pic, but in luggage /camel color.


----------



## LabelLover81

Small 360, ending in 1 hour, $199


----------



## LabelLover81

Would need a few more pics to verify authenticity, but those of these Histoires are awesome deals!
Ivory Histoire - $300
Black Histoire - $300


----------



## LabelLover81

Holy Crap what a deal!!!

Canvas and leather catch for $99 OBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quigs

Neimans has a black rockstud & a camel histoire on sale:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...&tv=lc&N=4294967029+605&st=s&_requestid=29540


----------



## aeonat

valentino-petale-mini-leather-tote 40% off

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...-tote/3096915?origin=category&resultback=6197


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I'm not sure if anyone is interested, but myhabit.com has Valentino for Men on sale today. Looks like there are shirts for $99, down from $250.


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I am mailing back a Valentino Rosier with pearls to StanleyKorshak.com . It is amazingly BEAUTIFUL, but way to small for me. It's the prettiest Valentino bag I have ever seen, I wish I can find it in a larger size.

Sale price is $1,300. Retail of $1,800 I think.


----------



## xxshoes

Ohhh I think Stanley Korshak is at 50% off now, so maybe it would be $900 now!!! Thanks dbeth.


----------



## LabelLover81

Black Valentino Petale....  $299 ending n 45 minutes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item27c239d9ba#ht_500wt_922


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?viewall=true

Be sure and use Darlene when buying things at Stanley Korshak.  She will take good care of you and truly appreciates every bit of business.  Very sweet.
(PM me for her email address)

Rainboots, $103.25
Ankle boots, $330.75
others on sale


----------



## LabelLover81

Day Lace tote at Nm for $427!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod108350011&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## tanya t

gorgeous bag from one of our favorite TPF members.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G..._Handbags&hash=item231957262b#ht_18781wt_1170


----------



## LabelLover81

Fab bag from a fab tpfer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170775562939#ht_1064wt_1398


----------



## Mithril

This large size straw fleur http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-VALENTI...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae4f3e924 is a great deal: BIN $549

This is a little older but totally authentic white bag (see Mga's through the years thread):  one bid in at $125 now-ending soon!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130639666293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This python + laser cut black nuage is a great deal for starting bid $499
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110818592997?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## leecube

Valentino 'Fleurs Couture - Small' Nappa Leather Tote  60% off

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...ll-nappa-leather-tote/3195239?origin=category


----------



## mga13

Black Studded Satchel - FW2006/SS2007
Starting Bid: $499.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-BAG-/250988225256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a701062e8


----------



## mga13

Vintage Small Satchel in Brown circa 2000 (they say it's embossed leather, but I believe it's real lizard skin)
BIN: $200.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Purse-/160727702776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256c1e1cf8


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful like we petale from an awesome TPFer!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-black-nappa-Petale-Dome/50679331


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful white tote from SS 2011 at the outnet for $556.  If I wasn't so afraid of white, I would be all over it!


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful rosier clutch. $453

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/98830


----------



## LabelLover81

Purple couture at a great price from a fab TPFer!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17079201297...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_5452wt_1398


----------



## dbeth

There is a Valentino Fleurs Couture bag at NR for $929!!  Down from $2,645!! It's the grey with pearls.

Here's a link:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...ll-nappa-leather-tote/3170225?origin=category

Please contact me if you are interested---don't want the resellers to nab this.


----------



## LabelLover81

Day lace clutch at saks for $337, join their email list for an additional 10% off


----------



## tanya t

TWO GORGEOUS BAGS AT GREAT PRICES FROM ONE OF OUR FAVORITE GIRLS!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16076409297...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_9592wt_1170


----------



## tanya t

THE OTHER....http://www.ebay.com/itm/16076409550...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_12432wt_1170


----------



## Quigs

YOOX has lots of Valentino handbags 

http://www.yoox.com/searchresult.as...no+handbags/toll/OFF/x/0/y/0/ipp/200/gender/D


----------



## mga13

Beautiful Aphrodite from an amazing tPFer!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-Aphrodite/64469321


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino Antelope Rockstud Dome
$1,158

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod132320005&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## LabelLover81

Day Lace Tote, starting bid $99


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful Gold Nuage $479 BIN


----------



## LabelLover81

Urban Lace Satchel ending in 3 days.  Current bid $99


----------



## LabelLover81

Beautiful White Classic Tote $499 Or BEST OFFER!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Turquoise Petale Dome, this is a super beautiful bag and this color doesn't come up often.
$750 or best offer


----------



## LabelLover81

Large Landscape Tote in Mauve available at NM
$582


----------



## LabelLover81

Rosier Clutch at the Outnet
$453


----------



## LabelLover81

Rosier Clutch at the Outnet
$453


----------



## LabelLover81

Betty Bow Tote

BIN is $499


----------



## LabelLover81

Pretty pink medium petale shoulder bag
current bid $380


----------



## LabelLover81

Raised Rose Tote ending in 46 hours
current bid is $147


----------



## LabelLover81

I need to see pics of the inside to verify authenticity, but it's potentially an AWESOME deal!  Black patent petale ending in 1 hour, $302
http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-b..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d5a2916#ht_740wt_922


----------



## myomyomyo

Hi everyone,
I was doing my usual morning rounds and discovered a few V bags on sale:

tote with intricate beading and rosettes

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...9-awdf01-blue-fabric-14801-item-10096284.aspx

Valentino printed bag
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/valentino-printed-bag-item-10108236.aspx

Valentino leather handbag (comes in light brown as well)
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/valentino-leather-handbag-item-10129076.aspx

Twisted leather clutch
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/valentino-twisted-leather-clutch-item-10133477.aspx


----------



## LabelLover81

This is at the Nordstrom rack sterling Virginia $748. They do charge sends .... originally $3000


----------



## myomyomyo

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/get-ready-for-summer-sunglasses-shop

looks like they range from 119....


----------



## myomyomyo

originally 1,253, now 453.23

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/98830


----------



## myomyomyo

I've never seen this bag before...it's very cute and very ladylike!
nab it here - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/171048 (originally 1495, being sold at 895)


----------



## LabelLover81

Saks has the Betty bow tote on sale in black for $696


----------



## myomyomyo

Found this!
Valentino Rosette-appliqued leather clutch! Originally 1,995 - now 1,117.20

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/163654


----------



## fancynancy1218

Neiman Marcus online... http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod131520142&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## fancynancy1218

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod148100362&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## fancynancy1218

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod134470031&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## fancynancy1218

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod147350012&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## fancynancy1218

Last Call online... http://www.lastcall.com/p/Valentino...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvalentino%26_requestid%3D3526


----------



## fancynancy1218

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Valentino...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvalentino%26_requestid%3D3526


----------



## tanya t

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16080016910...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_11391wt_1185

gorgeous bag! great price! one of our favorite members!!!!


----------



## myomyomyo

Beautiful!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/valentino-silk-clutch-item-10122272.aspx


----------



## tanya t

Gorgeous silver bag from one of our favorite girls!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15081939925...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_9634wt_1185


----------



## myomyomyo

Valentino 360 in a pretty rare color!! What a gorgeous bag for summer!!

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/VALEN...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45175291HM/sts/sr_women80


----------



## myomyomyo

I know some ladies were looking for this particular clutch....there is also one in a leopard calfhair style.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306418049&bmUID=jtN1NX7


----------



## alouette

A few pre-sale V bags at NM -

Contact:

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
christinaabro@gmail.com


----------



## LabelLover81

I think the sale on Valentino.com will either start tomorrow or next Friday


----------



## sharonephone

NM use code Privatess12


----------



## 50wishes

Ladies....look under the Deals and Steals thread for intel on Saks' sale (pre-sale) that includes Valentino shoes.  Just posted!


----------



## Shopmore

Shirise.com is currently having a 30% off promo until Monday!  The promo code is 052812. 

http://www.shirise.com/VALENTINO/3557/dept


----------



## fancynancy1218

Nordstrom.com has this valentino rockstud clutch for 60 percent off... http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=2912


----------



## alouette

My local Nords had a coral/red Demetra on sale, a medium glam tote, medium black patent Nuage, straw Rockstud tote, a black leather Aphrodite tote with nude bow on sale also....that bag was TDF!!!!!  All were 40% off.

PM if you want my SA's name/contact info.


----------



## bluemoon123

NM designer Sale -- 33% off from retail for the handbags. Please contact Trey (designer handbag) at 704-442-7900, if interested.


----------



## alouette

One beautiful Rockstud tote at NM, 33% off.

Christina Abro
248.979.5840
ChristinaAbro@gmail.com


----------



## LabelLover81

Yum!  White python nuage, starting bid is $650!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item41666ffa0e#ht_722wt_922


----------



## LabelLover81

Very pretty gray ruffled bag from SS2010

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a752e53e8


----------



## alouette

Valentino bag at NM -

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
248.979.5840
christinaabro@gmail.com


----------



## jeNYC

If anyone is interested in purchasing the *Nude patent rockstud flats in 38* from NY Saks, let me know ASAP so we can coordinate my return/your purchase.  *I'm returning mine probably this week.*  I think it is the last pair in Saks...I've called everywhere before to track it down.  I paid $453.46 after the 30% off.  The right side is a display but the pair is in perfect condition.  Let me know.


----------



## LabelLover81

lovely leather and sequin Valentino ending in just about an hour.  $599

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Valenti..._WH_Handbags&hash=item564aa008e7#ht_562wt_952


----------



## LabelLover81

PVC rockstud tote is back on Valentino.com!!!

http://store.valentino.com/VALENTINO GARAVANI/detail/tskay/B60ACEA7/cod10/45162992BF


----------



## LabelLover81

AWESOME DEAL on some Valentino boots!  sizes 7 and 9

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=...pping&utm_campaign=shopping_us&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## alouette

farfetch having a huge sale on V bags right now.


----------



## LabelLover81

Purple studded Maison -bin is $375!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150834798851#ht_500wt_922


----------



## LabelLover81

Black rockstud tote ending in 45 min, current bid is $776!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c667ad3a#ht_518wt_1185


----------



## LabelLover81

Great starter catch Valentino bag!  ending in 3 hours, current bid is $61!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-W..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e9736d9#ht_500wt_969


----------



## LabelLover81

Wow!  Net A Poreter has the flat lace espadrilles 50% off!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192886


----------



## tanya t

Great bag! Great price! Great pfer!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/16082291057...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_9287wt_1026


----------



## susu1978

amazing rock studs and great prize

http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=TORY701J&skip=&viewall=Y


----------



## LolaHaze

Leopard Rock Stud Hobo

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=1419

I actually picked one up for myself


----------



## marina230

I am planning to return Rockstud dome in coral color to BG in next few days. Let me know if you want this bag and we will try to take an arrangements with BG.


----------



## Mithril

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251081741331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Older V logo patent bag: note jeweled clasp missing a few tiny stones but fair price for this starting bid $360.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230804954647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is a great zebra print pony hair bag I think fall/winter 2002 (see Mga13's through the years thread).  I own it & love it; too bad I paid far more for mine!  Current bid $100!!


----------



## Samia

Ladies size 40, there is a Rockstud Ankle-Wrap Pump in Mint Green on bergdorfgoodman discounted too!! $447
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Va...294966847%2B605%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D11294


----------



## Mithril

This is a good price for a nice black bon bon starting bid $495

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300727486310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kateincali

trusted PFer is parting with her _gorgeous_ sand Petale - seriously stunning!
$1250 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-Petale-sand-/83448373


----------



## farrahmelanie

anyone interested in the Valentino studded cage sandals, Nordstrom has them on sale for $267.90, but only in size 37. Saks will price match them for you (they have them for $895).

just ordered them in a 9 for myself 

here's the link @ nordstrom

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=5215

here it is @ saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...405&site_refer=GGLBASE001&CAWELAID=1354275053


----------



## kateincali

Stunning Taupe Aphrodite  from a stylish PFer
a total steal at $950 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-JULY-4TH-SALE-Valentino-Aphrodite/64469321


----------



## CoachCruiser

A complete STEAL from the Spring 2012 Season! Starting at $550 on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120943385935?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## nascar fan

Stanley Korshak is having a final sale.  There are a few Valentino bags.
http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infos...le+Handbags&subsubcat=&designercat=&colorcat=


----------



## CoachCruiser

$500 rock bottom price! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949750946?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## CoachCruiser

Valentino leather lime green purse starts bidding at only $150

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120955268871?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## kateincali

PFer is parting with her beautiful black nappa Petale Dome 
$795 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Valentino-black-nappa-Petale-Dome/50679331


----------



## Mithril

Check out these two petales black and sand marked down to $695 from trusted TPFer: 

www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar or search Valentino handbags petale


----------



## SassieMe

Another gorgeous Valentino from one of our premiere V-Queens!  Starting @ $400 with only 2 hours to go!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15086919874...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1851wt_891


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Rockstud booties and boots on Lastcall for under $450 and $600 respectively.


----------



## tanya t

gorgeous bag from a sweet tfper....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-A...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574cf7cb5


----------



## nascar fan

Gorgeous Rockstud ankle boots are at Neimans Last Call in Grapevine, TX.  Sz 37.  
Black.  $447.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Saks is also having bonus points,
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306418049&bmUID=jCP_huA


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

RED Valentino clutch under $200 at Nordstrom Rack (Dulles Eastern Plaza) in Sterling, VA:






Wish I had something to wear these colors with!


----------



## sharonephone

Valentino shoes on Hautelook.com. Decent prices too!


----------



## patsyesq

I have my eye on the Paul smith swirl  but noticed this so decided to post for the Valentino lovers. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221137829977?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## CoachCruiser

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121015226908?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Valentino Garavani red silk evening mini bag / crossbody / clutch.


----------



## BHmommy

rockstud kitten heels in nude, size 37.5 BNIB

$850 at Ann's Fabulous Finds

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/nude_patent_rock_stud_donna_heels


----------



## Florasun

There are a few rockstud bags on Bluefly right now 
http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-bl...ded-chain-shoulder-bag/p/321412901/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-black-leather-studded-tote/p/321413201/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-red-silk-satin-woven-bow-detail-clutch/p/321413401/detail.fly


----------



## CiaoManhattan

Quite a few Valentino bags at great prices on Hautelook!
Just picked up the 'Studded Top Handle Tote' 

http://www.hautelook.com/catalog/23171#product_6481051


----------



## scottishdoll

HI 

I don't normally come to this thread but I thought the UK fans may be interested to know that TK Maxx have some gorgeous silk Valentino scarves for £40 just now


----------



## Lips

Not for me, ladies, but if any of you are interested, TK Maxx has a number of Valentino clutches for sale...

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all-acce...-bag/invt/11259687/&bklist=icat,4,shop,1,9085

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all-acce...-bag/invt/11506020/&bklist=icat,4,shop,1,9085

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all-acce...utch/invt/11506191/&bklist=icat,4,shop,1,9085

- Lips


----------



## Wifeofchop

I like this one

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/CWB00273!VAL/VALENTINO+-+CWB00273

And this one

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/CWB00196!VAL/VALENTINO++-++CWB00196++MORE+COLORS+AVAILABLE


----------



## Wifeofchop

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/valenti...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0

Betty lacca bow tote

$656


----------



## aalinkaa

Valentino sale Return: boot 2nd cut sale sz 37, $580 at NM
PM for SA info if interested


----------



## aalinkaa

Valentino sz 39 $296 on 2nd cut





PM for SA contact serious buyers only please


----------



## aalinkaa

Valentino boot was $1395 now$627 size 37.5 at NM on 2nd markdown.
PM for SA info, serious buyers only


----------



## CocoSoCo

This is a gorgeous NOIR rockstud eelskin tote:

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...te/57185/1761/887005&posRow=0&posCol=1&page=1


----------



## Wifeofchop

30% off BBOS with code Fast30

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/handbags?nodeId=3165&attributes=Brand&values=Valentino


----------



## tromode

Check this stunning pink rockstud clutch at Department Feminin
http://departementfeminin.com/en/designers/valentino/bags/1129-fuchsia-studded-clutch.html


----------



## michelle25

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/322183

Studded patent flats for £340!! I think they made a mistake on the pricing!


----------



## Wifeofchop

Great rockstud for $635 at BBOS http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...l/58218/3333/2191169&posRow=0&posCol=0&page=1


----------



## MadMiles

Screaming deal if they have your size!!!

D'Orsay Lace Pumps $354 from Saks!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446368189


----------



## Wifeofchop

RED valentino sale has started

http://store.valentino.com/searchre...RIVATE_PE&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us-ca


----------



## Wifeofchop

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-G...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bc02e239

Sequin and chain tote for $250


----------



## pinkrose398

RED Valentino on sale at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=red+valentino+sale&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0

Also heard from a friend in the US that pre-sale on Valentino seasonal items have started, 40% off S/S 2013 items, including the clear strap Rockstud pumps and the pop rockstud accessories. Not sure exactly which store they're on sale yet, but you can probably ask your Valentino sales associates for the information.


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## thundercloud

shoes from jonathan at saks.


----------



## Wifeofchop

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...759?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b791c57
Denim 360 buy it now for $250


----------



## pinkrose398

Private sale has started!! 40% off spring summer items.

http://store.valentino.com/valentino...on/main/mm/112

You need a code, which is PRIVATEVALENTINO

It works only on certain items (e.g. snake print rockstud pumps) but not other items. There's no label on which items are on sale so you'll have to try it on the products you want.


----------



## a4alice

For anyone who might be interested, I purchased a pair of the Rockstud Noir from Nordstrom on sale for 35% off and I'm planning to return it because I bought the same pair from Moda Operandi for 50% off lol. It's a brand new size 36.5, if you're interested please pm me.


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail....limited sizes!


----------



## authenticplease

And these too!


----------



## fashion16

Far fetch has replenished their rockstud stock!!! Fall 2013 styles are 865 vs 1095 and the rockstud with gold studs is $863 vs $945.00 here in the states. Go get em ladies, they are going quick!


----------



## authenticplease

The Valentino boutique at Phipps Plaza in ATL is down to shoes 60% off retail and handbags 40% now!(bags may be 50% now, I can't remember!)  Call Stephanie if you see anything you like..404-846-6565...Stephanie.Halperin@valentino.com....she is awesome. I posted shoes in the glass slipper Valentino Shoe Clubhouse thread if you are interested


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^Try Stefanie at Stefanie.Halperin@valentino.com. Sorry for the misspelling!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

This are the bags available in store my SA send to me plz pm me for Ashley's contact. If anyone is interested.


----------



## LabelLover81

Rockstud single: $665. Plus I can always find codes for BBOS. 

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../60607/3333/2191169&posRow=10&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## LabelLover81

There are some decent deals for V bags on BBOS, extra 10% off with code borrowcollect10.  I got 2 bags!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/private-sale/designers/valentino


----------



## llyymyc

Rockstud black leather wedges in size 40 on yoox for 400+ and another tan open toe sling back rock stud sandals in size 40 (seems like a seasonal style - may be mistaken) on yoox for 400+


----------



## LabelLover81

Python RS single for $989 starting bid, approx $1200 for BIN http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-S...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd3d3ead3


----------



## love_it

Second cut at NM:
Loubs 39.5 
Valentino 40 
Chanel blue flats 11.5 $303
Sorry all in one photo 
Please, serious buyers only! Please no returns, know your size. Thank u!


----------



## love_it

love_it said:


> Second cut at NM:
> Loubs 39.5
> Valentino 40
> Chanel blue flats 11.5 $303
> Sorry all in one photo
> Please, serious buyers only! Please no returns, know your size. Thank u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271580



All shoes on the photo are sold!


----------



## newbie7

Valentino, second cut at NM:  $447 from $995. Size 39. Please PM for SA info if you are serious.  Thanks.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

NM at Willowbend, has a pair of Valentino Lace Espadrilles in pink Size 37, and a hot pink Lace handbag. everything is additional 25% off but makes it final sale. It's this bag: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Valen...hsia/prod152450245/?ecid=NMALRFeedgcdL/ATRVoE

I think the bag marked down to $1600 plus additional 25% off.  The shoes including tax rung up at $173 (I bought it in size 36, the 37 was still available)


----------



## Blueberry12

Valentino items at 60 % off:

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/brand/valentino

Some of the items might be sold out , they don't update the page so often when it's sale.
I've seen the white and the red dress the white Snake Print Iphone Case and the white big rockstud bracelets yesterday.

And the sandals. They have the same sandals in white too.

The green , the red and the black Iphone Cases and the small bracelets are sold out.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Last Call in Grapevine Mills had tons of Valentino bags yesterday. A lot of the jewel encrusted bags.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

TJMaxx $1200


----------



## iluvmybags

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!  Which one?  When Mithril and I were discussing Valentino being at TJmaxx with a Valentino boutique manager once she told us its NEVER supposed to be there and the company Valentino is super strict about it.  She's evens supposed to purchase any if she sees it and give it to the company and they will reimburse her.


 

Really?  Thats an awful lot of Valentino for one person to purchase.  I just saw a whole crapload of shoes at my TJMaxx (Countryside, IL), and a bag I put on a layaway.  The next closest location (OakBrook) also received a bunch of shoes & bags as well.  It's not like one or two random pieces, its a lot of stuff.  Its pretty obvious that someone authorized it.   More & more high-end designers (Celine, YSL, Lanvin, etc.) are now ending up at places like TJMaxx or Overstock or BlueFly. My guess is that it's last season/year's merchandise that they pull from boutiques and/or department stores.  Not sure if there's a Valentino outlet anywhere, but it makes sense.


----------



## ggk84

AmeeLVSBags said:


> TJMaxx $1200



Which TJ Maxx is this please? Thanks!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ggk84 said:


> Which TJ Maxx is this please? Thanks!


It's the North Dallas TJMaxx


----------



## rhondaroni0

I guess there is also Valentino at TJ Maxx at Moraga in California. (sf east bay)


----------



## abby92

There's an awesome sale for valentino rockstuds going on a rue lala, too bad they don't ship to canada otherwise I would have grabbed a couple of things. Here's a link http://www.ruelala.com/event/82180?...HETzTwFwEf*vv+-4+PBAfb6Aw+R5wE*dwFzkw+4WP*E/z


----------



## LabelLover81

Great deal on an oldie but a goodie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b3789870


----------



## emmajayne

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/valentino

Free Shipping 

&

10% off with code "OCTOBER13"

Love this 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/5844


----------



## emmajayne

Edit ^ just received newsletter email

Now 20% off until October 27th 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/518476975822242670/


----------



## emmajayne

Clathrin said:


> @emmajayne , this is my first time hearing about Bagheera Boutique, I was wondering if you know they ship to the U.S.? I looked on their website and the options to view in different currencies do not include USD. Thanks


 
Hey, they definetly ship to USA as far as I know astwo girls on TPF emailed them to order a MBMJ bag to USA, they are based in Italy and ship via DHL.

email is "Info Bagheera" <info@bagheeraboutique.com>, 
They are very helpful have great customer service - I swear by them!

I found them a few years ago and bought a good few bits there 

What are you thinking of getting ?
Thanks!
Emma


----------



## emmajayne

Clathrin said:


> Thanks for the response! Thinking of snagging the Valentino Rockstud tote. Seems like a good deal with the 20% off coupon, this may seem like a silly question but they are legit right? As in no problems with them and fakes?


 
Just checked there!

Here is the link in USD

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/valentino

Yes it is legit, I was sceptical at first when I bought my first bag but I asked them to send me a pic to my email and skype for proof haha (they will do if you ask customer services) but I had to be sure !
Came in dustbag, receipt/tags etc...
Only reason I buy is mainly is beacuse it is a little less expensive than my department store in Dublin for Marc Jacobs and my department store don't stock Valentino !


----------



## LabelLover81

For the exotic lovers....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3995-NWT-VA...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb98a09a


----------



## emmajayne

10% of Harrods
20% off Bagheera Boutique


----------



## eris

Caged flats on sale here in red and blue for $478
http://www.alducadaosta.com/ita/donna/valentino/scarpe


----------



## mademoiselle724

I just saw this at Nordstrom for 40% off! Starting on 11/27

PM me for SA info


----------



## authenticplease

gymangel812 said:


> any intel on rockstud heels/slingback/caged flats on sale/pre-sale (besides nordies)? do the boutiques have any on sale?



Forward by Elyse Walker has the blue caged flats on sale. 

 No sale flats at Jeffrey Atl, Valentino boutique Atl or Saks Atl


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!


Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale today!    30% off retail. 

Contact William at 404-237-9000


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at the Valentino boutique ATL at 40% off retail.   Sale is not supposed to start until Dec 1 UNLESS you have purchased from them in the past and your info is in the computer. Eden is the best SA there. You can reach her on her cell at 678-283-3783.  She is also text friendly. Currently the boutique does not ship internationally!

There are also a few shoes and boots that I will post in the Valentino Clubhouse thread in The Glass Slipper  take a peek!


----------



## authenticplease

These are also available....this stunning little lizard and Ermine bag sang out to me when I first walked into the store!  For $5800 minus 40% it is currently available. If one of the lucky lady here snags her, please post a reveal



These are also available at 40% off.......clutch in green 




Triple zip black patent RS 




Cut outs and pearl 

clutch


----------



## authenticplease

More!  Black patent bow bag and satin clutches!













Sorry for some of the shadows on the photos:blushes:


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## llyymyc

Hurry up al du ca d'oasta has rock stud pumps at 40 off.. Still have various sizes left!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino.com private sale


----------



## nascar fan

40% off scarves.
These specific scarves are at the Dallas Valentino Boutique.
PM me if you want the SA's contact info.


----------



## LabelLover81

RS single ends in 1 day, starting bid $499

www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-ROCKSTUD...939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc227553


----------



## smiley13tree

Don't know if anyone's seen yet, but Intermix has Rockstuds on sale but some GREAT prices!! $569 Beige kitten heels and $719 leopard kitten heels here: 
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/valentino+rockstud+slingback+colorblock+pump-+beige.do

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/valentino+rockstud+slingback+pump-++leopard+haircalf.do

The leopard ones are amazing!


----------



## nascar fan

A few pretty things on sale at Stanley Korshak
https://www.stanleykorshak.com/designer/Valentino/12


----------



## LabelLover81

Very cute side bow houndstooth tote. $296 OBO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dc97592b


----------



## LabelLover81

Not necessarily a steal, but I've never seen this bag before and it's on sale at Saks in Tyson's Galleria in VA. Also include an RS shoulder strap 
$2300 (originally $3845)


----------



## nascar fan

This is sooooo pretty and I can't believe I am seeing one at this price!!!!  Gorgeousness!  And from a beautiful and loved tpfer.

*Valentino Studded Maison Purple  BIN $250*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/251407145296?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
*


----------



## nascar fan

*So pretty!!!!  Another gorgeous bag from one of the loveliest ladies in this forum!*
*
*
*Valentino Histoire Silver Handbag - Beautiful condition!* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-H...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25873970ea
Starting bid is $300.  BIN is $390.
Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A

Stud chain clutch
$857 (60%off)


----------



## LabelLover81

Brown rockstud tote BIN $650

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...014?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af9ff6536


----------



## authenticplease

This crossbody was just added to sale at Valentino ATLANTA boutique. $1017
Was $1695!

Contact Eden 789-293-3793.


----------



## emmajayne

More Valentino's here: 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/designer/valentino


----------



## love_it

Sz 9.5 only, onsale for $809 from NM. PM for SA info - serious buyers only please!


----------



## LabelLover81

Very pretty Aphrodite at a Yoogis. Only $445!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/valentino-beige-leather-aphrodite-bow-top-handle-bag.html


----------



## LabelLover81

Exotic Valentino bags at non exotic prices!

Beautiful new Alligator ruffle clutch - $699 ends in less than 24 hours

Python bow clutch - BIN $299


----------



## Blu Chyc

Valentino Rockstud Crossbody $965 orig $2145 @ BG


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nements%3D&eItemId=prod88210073&cmCat=product


----------



## frick&frack

look at this stunner from a very trusted seller.  it's definitely on my wish list 

Va Va Voom calf hair feather print rockstud
BIN: $900

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161206366663?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LabelLover81

I have never seen the girello at this low a price, I would get it myself if I hadn't spent thousands of dollars in bags last week 

$849.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338a4f7c29


----------



## LabelLover81

Black patent and straw Histoire

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4cc1800

Starting bid $365


----------



## LabelLover81

Cashmere Valentino catch, currently $10.49 and ends in an hour!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...-Collection-/161204851276?hash=item25888ed24c


----------



## iamsecksi

bluefly have a great selection of rockstud bags on sale!

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han...valentino/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm sa has these available for up to 30% off. Pm me for sa contact info


----------



## shuzbabe

My Bg sa has these bags on sale, believe it's 30% off.  Pm me for sa contact info.  They're selling out fast!


----------



## cilantropig

NM has these boots on sale at 50% off. One 38 left.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...nements%3D&eItemId=prod158060049&cmCat=search


----------



## Sunnycalif

My Bg Sa has this tote on sale for $1469


----------



## Sunnycalif

My Sa at Bg 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $1539


----------



## ity

A few Valentino bags on sale at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Vale.../Ne-6lvnb6?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418110


----------



## Sunnycalif

My Bg sa has the following bags on sale:


$1712


$1537 


$1047 

Pm for as contact if interested


----------



## shoegal87

Valentino Rockstud Pumps

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291156336290


----------



## shuzbabe

My nm has this available in sale. Pm me for sa contact info
Org $2445 sale $1638


----------



## Sunnycalif

My nm sa has these rockstuds at $661 in size 39. Pm
If serious


----------



## Sunnycalif

Bg sa has the following 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Size 35 and 35.5 - sale price is 589.00



Size 35.5 $519



Size 35 $629


----------



## Sunnycalif

Bg sneaker size 37 $559


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, Valentino.com has started their online sale. Here are the sale shoes:

http://store.valentino.com/VALENTIN...season/main/tskay/B60ACEA7/c/cat_198/gender/D


----------



## Sunnycalif

Bg SA has this crystal stud heels 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in size 35.5 $906 was $1295


----------



## buim87

my Sa has this one available for 40%. Please pm for SA contact
This is at the valentino boutique


----------



## lucybeixie

Looks like a good deal.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...20847?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d1ee22caf


----------



## Sunnycalif

My saks Sa has this clutch at sec cut $690 pm for as contact if ready to buy


----------



## Sunnycalif

Bg Sa has this bag $999 from $1995 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pm for Sa contact if ready to buy


----------



## joysyoggi

These are still available at boutiques if anyone looking


----------



## Yoa73




----------



## sooyeonie

My finds this sale season!


$466



$347


----------



## sooyeonie

My SA at Saks BH has this in size 38
$347

Ask for Ivan, tell him Kelly sent you!


----------



## Sunnycalif

BG Valentino tote, half off, sale price is  $1099, pm if ready to buy


----------



## Lucyd024

Just wanted to share these boots that I had purchased today from the (new) Valentino outlet in Cabazon!

Got them for $1076.99 + tax ... from what I remember, there was a 35, 36, 37, and 39.5. I got a 38.5


----------



## Zookzik

Lucyd024 said:


> Just wanted to share these boots that I had purchased today from the (new) Valentino outlet in Cabazon!
> 
> 
> 
> Got them for $1076.99 + tax ... from what I remember, there was a 35, 36, 37, and 39.5. I got a 38.5




I saw this boots on Stylebop for the below price.


----------



## kcarmona

On sale at Nordies $100 plus tax. PM if interested. Sz 5.


----------



## pinktailcat

wlee917 said:


> Still looking for a pair of rock stud
> Flats or heels in 37.5 or 38... Pls kindly let me know if you have any leads...TIA!



My NM SA has this bag for sale price of $1329 from $2645.

PM me if you are ready to buy!


----------



## love_it

Sz 41 $137
Nm Florida 
Serious buyers only please!!!


----------



## NANI1972

My SA has this va va voom bag, 60% off, $858 is the price. 
PM me for info.


----------



## Arlene619

Neimanmarcus.com have these sizes back in Stock::  35, 37.5, 40.5 and 42 for $995USD. They were supposed to be on backorder till Oct!!


----------



## Arlene619

Neimanmarcus.com have these sizes back in Stock::  35, 37.5, 40.5 and 42 for $995USD. They were supposed to be on backorder till Oct!!
 Sorry. Can't upload pic. But it's the RS pumps in poudre


----------



## love_it

Rockstud tote $797 from $15xx


----------



## Lucyd024

Valentino outlet in Cabazon has these rockstud pumps. Don't know how much they are and what sizes are available... please ask for Selinna if you contact the store.


----------



## Arlene619

RS pumps and flats. Southcoast plaza mall @ Valentino. Orange County CA


----------



## tnt134

Lindelepalais has  pair of size 36 RS pump in dark green available online @ $376 .G'luck ladies


----------



## uadjit

There are some Rockstud bracelets on Overstock.com but the bigger ones are going fast.


----------



## Blu Chyc

I saw Rockstud bags at NMLastCall, Sugarloaf Mills. I wasn't allowed to take pics, but they have a large tan tote, a small black crossbody tote, etc, and they're on additional sale.


----------



## LovEmAll

Ruelala has a few on sale now.


----------



## Lucyd024

Found these gorgeous boots at the Off 5th Saks Outlet in Chicago! 



Size 38 - price was around $830



Size 37 and 38.5 - price was around $1350


----------



## gatorpooh

Forward.com has one pair of Rockstud caged flats in cyclamin in a size 38 for $683. 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&product=VENT-WZ58


----------



## xxbagsxx

Retro Woman in Notting Hill, London has this beautiful Valentino jacket/cardigan in green for only £15, looks great on but it's a size uk12, us8 whereas I'm a us 2 unfortunately. But for any size 12 ladies out there I suggest you go digging retro woman has a ton of clothes in that size and they are all so beautiful, stupid me left her phone at home and I have no pics but it's so pretty and I am tempted to go back and get it for my sister so someone grab it before I do


----------



## edith_mne

Houston TJ Maxx on West Gray St has a pair of Size 38 rockstud punkouture in black for $749.99! Just left store so they are in size 8 aisle as of 2pm CST  sorry up won't upload


----------



## missmoimoi

Recent arrival at dwntwn Winners,  I think this is a large $2229 cad
I wish the front was "plain" and looked like the back of the bag.  This bag is pretty heavy with all the studs.


----------



## missmoimoi

Mint cond, no permanent scuffs only fingerprints $599 cad, dwntwn winners


----------



## PandaMom

BG starting presale
30% off
Pls pm for sa info


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

Hi ladies,

If anyone is interested Saks has the Valentino Small Rock Stud Tote w/ strap on sale.
Purple Leather - Was $2095 Now $1466
Indigo Leather - Was $2095 Now $1466

You can email: Tarin_Patrick@s5a.com for additional details. 
P.S. i don't know the SA but thought I'll share the deals with you all


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

Valention Rockstud Heels on sale at Saks
Green Patent Rockstud $1075// Sale:$752.50 
Pony Rockstud $1395// Sale:$976.50 
Black calf hair $1295// Sale:$906.50
silver $1295// Sale:$906.50 
Red$1195// Sale:$766.50


You can email: Tarin_Patrick@s5a.com for additional details. 
P.S. i don't know the SA but thought I'll share the deals with you all


----------



## vivelebag

http://www.walinandwolff.com/rockstud-cage-ballet-in-rubin.html

Not sure if this was posted before, only size 38 left now.


----------



## pinktailcat

vivelebag said:


> http://www.walinandwolff.com/rockstud-cage-ballet-in-rubin.html
> 
> Not sure if this was posted before, only size 38 left now.



http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Valentino/Studded-leather-tote/474789

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Valentino/Studded-metallic-snake-effect-shopper/473335

gorgeous!!


----------



## vivelebag

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Valentino&N=1553+4294962730&bmUID=kFmQttS

Someone buy these!    I'm a kitten heel fan so passing.


----------



## vivelebag

Saks NYC has these in black and brown at $795.90 before tax. I bought both colors in 38.5. 

http://www.shopstyle.com/p/valentin...16?cat=111&fts=valentino+rockstud+boots&min=5


----------



## vivelebag

http://www.bluefly.com/valentino-li..._content=&cm_mmc=cj-_-5412243-_-11553183-_-na


Only size left is 38.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Wow!! My NM Sa has these available in Sz 37 $627




Serious buyer please, pm for SA info


----------



## aga5

Lots of Valentino bags on TjMaxx.com website, my favorite one;


----------



## scrumpy

aga5 said:


> Lots of Valentino bags on TjMaxx.com website, my favorite one;
> View attachment 2865422


Valentino rockstud tote patent blue trusted seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...d-Medium-Trapeze-Tote-in-Blue-Patent-New.html


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

TJMaxx Dallas-Preston, rockstud flat yellow, size 36, and 39 kitten heel dark pink.


----------



## scrumpy

Valentino patent blue rockstud

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...d-Medium-Trapeze-Tote-in-Blue-Patent-New.html


----------



## ginar413

Just purchased the Valentino Pointed Toe Platform Pumps at $369 on Gilt.com Hope they fit! Ordered my same size in Jimmy Choo


----------



## AngieBaby15

Valentino pink Rockstud flip flops
Sizes available - 39, 40 (1 left), 41 (1 left) as of now
These are now for a really good price $181.76 (retail close to $300) and there's no tax with Farfetch


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...m-10940154.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=pp_recview


----------



## AngieBaby15

Saw a few RS bags at TJ Max. It's the one on Lake Ave (same plaza as Macy's and Trader Joe's) in South Pasadena, California. They were there as of this afternoon on a table next to the shoe section.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

green leather 'Rockstud' pointed toe t-strap ballerina flats $643.00 size 39.5 Bluefly


----------



## Virginiamb

****** more Valentino rockstud shoes below retail plus extra 15% off with code 15bell


----------



## rdgldy

Post any intel you have on store availability and authentic listings here!

No chatting please.

If you are unsure of authenticity of a listing from eBay or the like, please have it authenticated BEFORE posting here.


----------



## authenticplease

Colette.fr. Has a quite a few Valentino items 50% off....I believe it ends tonight. 

http://www.colette.fr/catalogsearch/result/index/category_id/12935/q/Valentino/


----------



## authenticplease

The first big designer sale at Saks starts Pre-sell on this WED, May 20th with the official break on THUR, May 28th.

This also coincides with the upcoming Saks Triple Points event at the same time!

Prada, Valentino, Jimmy Choo, Gucci,   St. Laurent, Manolo Blahnik, Chloe, and many more are available at 30% off! (NOT Chanel, Celine or C.Louboutin)



I know the blue patent HH and the green patent HH are included in sale!


----------



## authenticplease

And the blue shade going on sale....


----------



## authenticplease

The Valentino boutique is in invitation only private sale now......the 1973 collection and watercolor collection will be 40% off when sale goes public.  I will post as soon as I hear the date sale will go public.


----------



## authenticplease

calflu said:


> What are rockstuds on sale at boutique?




Looks like it will be the 1973 chevron stripe and the watercolor collections at the boutique. 

Saks has different items....the two patent photos I posted above and the yellow matte leather I posted in the Clubhouse thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## authenticplease

Intel from Chrissy131 in the Barneys thread in D&S. :ninja:

Barneys normally starts their sale with 40% off



Chrissy131 said:


> View attachment 3001555
> View attachment 3001556
> View attachment 3001557
> View attachment 3001558



http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=28577408


----------



## noegirl

I've already contacted my SA for the green patent. I'm worried because she says there are only a few pair left in my size 

Anyhoo I had been wanting the green and was about to pull the trigger on them from farfetch.


----------



## llyymyc

Anyone has Barneys SA? Please  pm
Me


----------



## AmorNChanel

Valentino boutique pre-sale started. I saw the Watercolor, red/orange patent, chevron stripe, yellow and I think the last color was blue. I was good and resisted


----------



## authenticplease

Reposting from the Saks thread from D&S







Aars24 said:


> Ladies my SA Safouh Chikha , sent me these pictures today. He's from the Raleigh NC location and his email is Safouhc@hotmail.com .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002480
> View attachment 3002481
> View attachment 3002482
> View attachment 3002483


----------



## rosewang924

NM Topanga presale started today.  Saw rockstud flats in pink and yellow, various sizes.  Sale price $596.

NM Bev. Hills, presale will start tomorrow 5/22.


----------



## rosewang924

NM Topanga, also saw these on sale.


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffreys Atlanta just started sale....30% off current retail prices. Call William at  (404) 237-9000. US shipping only.


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

Still more from Jeffreys......







They also have this shoe in all black on sale....sorry, I forgot to take a photo


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-N...670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0392bce
white lizard kitten heels, 2 slight marks to one strap-absolutely beautiful!


----------



## authenticplease

I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. 




Missing shoulder chain & priced at $1499







Thankfully they are putting many of the smaller bags in the jewelry case do condition is excellent


----------



## ilovemykiddos

authenticplease said:


> View attachment 3004835
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004836
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004837
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004840
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004842


Thank you so much for posting these....you are very nice! I just have one question for you. Do you think that patent leather is more durable in the rockstuds than regular leather? I'm thinking about getting the ivory leather pair that you posted but I'm unsure of how the leather will hold up? Any thoughts?


----------



## indi3r4

ilovemykiddos said:


> Thank you so much for posting these....you are very nice! I just have one question for you. Do you think that patent leather is more durable in the rockstuds than regular leather? I'm thinking about getting the ivory leather pair that you posted but I'm unsure of how the leather will hold up? Any thoughts?



that pebbled leather is more durable than the regular smooth leather. I'd say they're the same in terms for durability as the patent leather. HTH! 

*sorry mods for chatting*


----------



## indi3r4

Farfecth preview sale.
http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re..._ei_=EiAUfw4Dhv0YxR9v0CkRTKFe-05KY1TrfCF7Xuva


----------



## indi3r4

continuation.. sorry, had to go out earlier!


----------



## indi3r4




----------



## indi3r4




----------



## authenticplease

PsDept is presaling at VIP 25% the HH 1973 Chevron print, red camo sneakers & quite a few other Val shoes. Check their feed.  (I believe Stanley Korshak is where they are sourcing from)


----------



## DesignerPassion

NM SA has these shoes. PM for SA info. 

Size 5. $956 from $1195 



Size 7 and another pink size 40
$596 from $745


----------



## Murdamama

NM SA sent these pics today. Not the best sale prices we've seen so far though. PM if interested.


----------



## authenticplease

Saks.com sale is live!  Hurry b/c going fast!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?&N=306622397 1553+4294962730


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sale/Sh...resInput=false&rwd=true&catalogId=cat46520731

NM.com sale is online


----------



## authenticplease

BG.com. 

Camo sneakers

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sale...EndecaDriven&allStoresInput=false&onlineOnly=


----------



## noegirl

Valentino boutiques have these


----------



## noegirl

More


----------



## noegirl

Last one


----------



## rosewang924

Hi,  can you tell me which boutique is this and what is the sale percentage?  Do you know if the yellow flat one is in a small size?  Thank you.



noegirl said:


> Valentino boutiques have these


----------



## noegirl

Hi ladies sorry these are all at Valentino Of Atlanta 

I ended up with the luggage multicolor wedge and the yellow 4 inch Rockstud!


----------



## noegirl

rosewang924 said:


> Hi,  can you tell me which boutique is this and what is the sale percentage?  Do you know if the yellow flat one is in a small size?  Thank you.



I asked them to send me pics of everything in. 38.5 and 39. So I'm not sure what other sizes they have! 

Call Valentino of Atlanta


----------



## authenticplease

rosewang924 said:


> Hi,  can you tell me which boutique is this and what is the sale percentage?  Do you know if the yellow flat one is in a small size?  Thank you.



Yes, percentage is 40% off retail. Eden is my SA there


----------



## noegirl

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## AngieBaby15

Xxxxxxx


----------



## authenticplease

Xxxxxxx


----------



## AngieBaby15

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## noegirl

Xxxxxxx


----------



## authenticplease

A few RS at bluefly for 30% off plus GET40 will take another $40 off minimum &200 purchase. 

http://m3.bluefly.com/valentino/shoes?so=new&vl=l&ppp=20&cp=1&sosc=true&brandType=Designer


----------



## authenticplease

A few marked down at Nordies.com.....


http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin...&segmentId=0&keywordSortEngine=Default&page=1


----------



## authenticplease

Kirna Zabete has quite a few Val bags on sale.....including a couple of 1973 chevron collection styles

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-150/bags


----------



## authenticplease

Kieran Zabete has a couple of styles....

1973 Chevron gladiator sandal 36.5, 37 only

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-150/shoes/rockstud-sandal

Ankle fringe sandle 36.5, 41 only

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-150/shoes/fringe-sandal

Code KZLOVE will get you an extra 10% off through 6/1


----------



## gail13

Nordstrom and Saks are discounting certain styles for 40% off- I got this tote which is quite roomy and I love the two sided option.  When I have seen it online it didn't look nearly as nice as it does in person....It's a fun bag.  They also had a clutch which was nice but only $200 less than the tote...


----------



## fally

Barneys.com has some ladies marked down unbelievably lower than their competitors and not much remaining. Here's the link http://www.barneys.com/barneys-new-...z=76&srule=price-low-to-high&prefv1=Valentino


----------



## IzzySmi

www.flannels.com has 20% off the parrot blue double handle tote and a few of the wing tote bags. Promo code: FF20


----------



## anasa

These are available at the SF boutique, as well as some of the other styles I've seen on sale at other places. PM for SA 

Edit: just realized I don't know if I can post the pic or not. They're the yellow 4 inch rockstuds


----------



## rdgldy

anasa said:


> These are available at the SF boutique, as well as some of the other styles I've seen on sale at other places. PM for SA
> 
> Edit: just realized I don't know if I can post the pic or not. They're the yellow 4 inch rockstuds




they have the yellow left in size 39.


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/valentino/pink-cage-watercolor-rockstud-flats/1162643
watercolor rockstud caged flats, sizes 40, 41
$876


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/valentino/pink-black-cage-strap-rockstud-heels/1191783
never on sale!! black kitten heel, size 37


----------



## rdgldy

Valentino boutique in Los Angeles has the mint green caged flat in size 40.


----------



## authenticplease

Barneys.com has a couple of RS shoes that weren't there yesterday including ivory Punkotoure cage flats


----------



## dorres

My NM SA has this pretty flats size 37 for $596. PM for SA info. Will go fast!


----------



## PlainnJaine

Valentino.com has their sale up online!


----------



## fally

Valentino.com has selected items for 40%


----------



## authenticplease

A few styles at 30% off at The Editorialist.....

https://editorialist.com/sale/shoes/rfilter_F64Mg5


----------



## authenticplease

A few new items added to SK sale...red camo sneakers included!

Free U.S. shipping!

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/products/Valentino-Poudre-Satin-Crystal-Sandal/8621


----------



## noegirl

One of my SA sent this to me. New for fall


----------



## authenticplease

Green patent LH RS in 37 only for $602

https://www.italist.com/en/woman/shoes/valentino-shoes-greenpoudre/110166/135458/valentino


----------



## rosewang924

Neiman Marcus online, size 6 only


----------



## anthrosphere

Valentino patent Rose Bon Bon Dome Bow Satchel  $850 at my local consignment store. I was just there today and the bag is still there. They do phone orders so you can call them to place an order. Or if you're a Sacramento local, definitely stop by so you can check the bag out yourself.

706 56th St #100, Sacramento, CA 95819
(916) 316-5772

Picture was taken from their instagram.


----------



## Joyjoy7

My NM SA has these amazing RockStuds available!!

Size 38 Sale $860 Orig. $1075




Size 35 & 36.5 Sale $796 Orig. $995




Serious buyers, PM for SA info


----------



## Joyjoy7

My NM SA also has these Rock Studs available

Size 36 $876 Orig. $1095




Serious buyers, PM for SA info


----------



## fally

Hello Ladies, Found these on YOOX.COM for a great price. NOT SURE IF THEY ARE FROM A PAST SEASON OR CURRENT LACQUERED COLLECTION. PRICED AT $685 AND I WAS ABLE TO APPLY A 20% OFF PROMO CODE http://www.yoox.com/us/44841790GJ/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841790GJ&sizeId=. THERE'S A CAGED VERSION FOR $1,045 http://www.yoox.com/us/44841815GK/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841815GK&sizeId=  AND A WATER COLOR SKY BLUE FOR $845 http://www.yoox.com/us/44841811LW/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841811LW&sizeId=


----------



## befrank

fally said:


> Hello Ladies, Found these on YOOX.COM for a great price. NOT SURE IF THEY ARE FROM A PAST SEASON OR CURRENT LACQUERED COLLECTION. PRICED AT $685 AND I WAS ABLE TO APPLY A 20% OFF PROMO CODE http://www.yoox.com/us/44841790GJ/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841790GJ&sizeId=. THERE'S A CAGED VERSION FOR $1,045 http://www.yoox.com/us/44841815GK/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841815GK&sizeId=  AND A WATER COLOR SKY BLUE FOR $845 http://www.yoox.com/us/44841811LW/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44841811LW&sizeId=
> [/
> 
> 
> Xxxxxxxx


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners Vancouver 1499 cad


----------



## authenticplease

Size 40 pink 4inch heel for $599 at TJM.com


http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/shoes/_/N-1691169990+1597978393?mm=7:1:4


----------



## authenticplease

1973 chevron wedge sandal in 36 & 37 only

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/shoes/_/N-1691169990+1597978393?mm=7:1:4


----------



## authenticplease

White a few Valentino here.....TJM.com ships

They don't let you sort by designer but there is only about 120 bags total. 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ru...ndbags/_/N-1691169990+3258590146?No=0&&tag=va


----------



## authenticplease

Ruelala.com has a lot of Valentino shoes up right now......lots of RS!


----------



## livethelake

noegirl said:


> One of my SA sent this to me. New for fall



Can you tell me which store your SA works for?  thanks


----------



## fally

Check Out NM online here's a link to some sale items http://www.neimanmarcus.com/brSearc...e asc&fq=category:"cat000000" *** "cat000141"


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Check out lindelepalais.com they don't have a great selection but valentino rockstuds are about 5xx euros + 10% off first purchase (also, euro exchange rate is quite low atm)


----------



## gail13

I looked for these forever and finally found them at the Desert Hills/Cabazon outlet for 75% off.

They also have the matching clutch fringe bag for about $750-a good price, but I didn't need to go there...

Also saw plenty of scarves, clothing and perfume.



NANI1972 said:


> What is the style name please?



I think it is referred to as the gryphon sandal, but if you call the outlet they will know what you are speaking about. They also have the scarab style-that looks like a beetle.

These were 50% off from the marked price and I'm not sure what sizes were left.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## gail13

Found these sandals at the Cabazon/Desert Hills outlet-I had wanted them forever and they were 75% off retail.


----------



## jen1801

gail13 said:


> Found these sandals at the Cabazon/Desert Hills outlet-I had wanted them forever and they were 75% off retail.




Which store at the outlet did you find these?  please share!


----------



## gail13

jen1801 said:


> Which store at the outlet did you find these?  please share!



Cabazon/ Desert Hills-they also have the matching fringe bag but I controlled myself.  There is a Valentino Store there.


----------



## jen1801

gail13 said:


> Cabazon/ Desert Hills-they also have the matching fringe bag but I controlled myself.  There is a Valentino Store there.




Oh they have a valentino store there! Didnt know thank you for the info


----------



## gail13

I normally avoid outlet malls like the plague.  Part of this outlet is the same old same old, but the designer section is pretty good. Todds, Prada, Gucci, Valentino, Burberry, St John-they all had good buys.


----------



## authenticplease

Bluefly has quite a few new RS in this morning, including the 1973 Chevron stripe LH in a full size run up to 40.  And the water green (mint) leather LH RS and water pink too!

TAKE10 will get you and extra 10% off

http://www.bluefly.com/search/?cpath=designer-shoes&q=Valentino&so=rel&vl=l&ppp=48&cp=1&oq=Valentino


----------



## jmc3007

Tradesy is doing 10% off on all designers shoes including RS.  Various sizes, colors and conditions.


----------



## missmoimoi

1949 cad Holt Renfrew Vancouver [emoji177]


----------



## missmoimoi

Nordstrom downtown Seattle 1924 I think?


----------



## fally

Oh my gosh ladies, check out NM online they currently have and additional 25% off Valentino sale prices. I just scored these for a whopping $499.75 after taxes click on this link periodically and you may find one the site because it is not listed with all the other sale items http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...rina-Flat-Ninphea-Poudre/prod173750356/p.prod

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/brSearch.jsp?from=brSearch&fl=flags,merchant_api_json,alt_thumb_image,url&responsive=true&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=valentino%20shoe%20sale&l=valentino%20shoe%20sale&tc=25&start=0&rows=30&sort=sale_price%20asc&fq=category%3A%22cat000000%22%20***%20%22cat000141%22


----------



## missyb

fally said:


> Oh my gosh ladies, check out NM online they currently have and additional 25% off Valentino sale prices. I just scored these for a whopping $499.75 after taxes click on this link periodically and you may find one the site because it is not listed with all the other sale items http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...rina-Flat-Ninphea-Poudre/prod173750356/p.prod
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/brSearch.jsp?from=brSearch&fl=flags,merchant_api_json,alt_thumb_image,url&responsive=true&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=valentino%20shoe%20sale&l=valentino%20shoe%20sale&tc=25&start=0&rows=30&sort=sale_price%20asc&fq=category%3A%22cat000000%22%20***%20%22cat000141%22




Saks was actually better I got them for $349 on Friday


----------



## scrumpy

Nice val in naughtipidginsnest sale
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...d-Medium-Trapeze-Tote-in-Blue-Patent-New.html


----------



## authenticplease

MonnierFreres has started their presale......

http://www.monnierfreres.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Valentino#/page/3


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffreys ATL is now at 40% off retail. Call William at 404-237-9000







And this bag but in 1973 Chevron print and also the bright blue. (I took a photo but seem to have accidentally deleted it!)


----------



## NANI1972

My SA has these in size 39 $512, pm me for SA info


----------



## authenticplease

Sale is now 40% off at Jeffreys ATL.....I posted earlier here what was included. Call William.


----------



## shopjulynne

*SOLD*
saks SA has these in size 35.5, only one pair, $511, PM for SA contact


----------



## fally

*SOLD Size 9- Hope a TPF member bought it *    

Alert Sizes 8 and 10.5 are now on the site it's 11:13 am

NM has these in a size 9 Pink Patent RS Ballerina Flats (N41). It's now 10:06 am eastern standard time zone. Please google search if the link does not directly take you to the page. Priced at $447 plus tax. It seems the link may not be working, simply cut and paste the name as it appears down below to search and it will give you the NM page link.
*Valentino
                    Rockstud Trim Patent Ballerina Flat, Ninphea/Poudre
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...rina-Flat-Ninphea-Poudre/prod173750356/p.prod 
*


----------



## fally

Is anyone looking for the Valentino Rockstud slingbacks in Green size 6? BG has it via this link for $499 and most likely no tax to anyone outside of N.Y.C. 
*Valentino                                                                                                              Rockstud Patent Sandal, Green *


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Valentino-Rockstud-Patent-Sandal-Green/prod106090004___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FNtt%253DValentino%252BShoes%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DMAX_PROMO_PRICE%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod106090004&cmCat=search


----------



## rdgldy

yodaling1 said:


> That was quick. Sold out. Thank you for posting



Moving to here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentin...hats-about-the-deals-911242.html#post28733626


----------



## fally

SAKS.COM HAS VALENTINO GREEN PATENT RS FLATS FOR $347 SIZE 8 AND COGNAC KITTEN HEEL RS SIZE 7.5 FOR $464.57
HURRY   

SOLD OUT BOTH PAIRS

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306624247&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446505103&R=8055966739091&P_name=Valentino&N=4294912353+306624247&bmUID=kU8dnx7

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306624247&bmUID=kU8dnwW


----------



## jmc3007

here ya go chevron cage sandals in 35 only for $728

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...no%2BShoes&eItemId=prod173660515&cmCat=search


----------



## jaws3

No chatting here......

Moved comment to 

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentin...about-the-deals-911242.html#post28733626[url]


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...em-10959016.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_36_19_

35,37,38,39,40 for $550


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-11004599.aspx?storeid=9352&ffref=lp_8_3_

38.5,39,39.5. $1137


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...tem-10930525.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_81_4_

37,38 $519


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...m-10905327.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_106_11_

35 $536


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...em-10905439.aspx?storeid=9017&ffref=lp_82_15_

35,35.5,36 $566


----------



## authenticplease

Barney's has these fab Punkouture ivory caged flats for $399....36 only!  Hurry!!

http://www.barneys.com/valentino-punkcouture-cage-flats-503502742.html


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.fashionphile.com/valentino-garavani-leather-rockstud-cage-flats-38-fuchsia-83949

Fashionphile has these fab fuschia pink caged flats in a 38 for $716 (they are scheduled for a markdown 6/23 at 8:24am). And they offer layaway to help soften the expense


----------



## channar

From my SAks SA this Valentino bag
Was $2195, now $1024


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/valentino/pink-cage-watercolor-rockstud-flats/1162643
> watercolor rockstud caged flats, sizes 40, 41
> $876



38 available now


----------



## jmc3007

at Saks size 37.5 in cognac RS lace-up sandals for $534 - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ino&N=1553+306622397+4294962730&bmUID=kUfi6qS

and size 36 in black RS knee high gladiators - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ino&N=1553+306622397+4294962730&bmUID=kUfiDCV


----------



## gail13

Found this vava voom with a matt metallic dragon clasp for 60% off at Nordstrom.
Beautiful bag.  I don't know if there are any more in the system-I bought it but may not keep.


----------



## noegirl

My SA at Saks has green patent rockstuds available size 40 only $466 pm me for her info!


----------



## jmc3007

at Kirna Zabete is RS Noir stilettos in 38 and 38.5 for $657 plus $12.5 shipping and applicable sales taxes if within NY.  Hurry!!

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale-156/shoes/rockstud-stiletto-heel


----------



## authenticplease

36, 37& 39 only

http://departementfeminin.com/en/what-s-new/shoes/3992-bicolor-blackstud-high-heels.html


----------



## befrank

Sizes 35, 36.5, 37.5, and 40 
https://www.italist.com/en/woman/sh...ankle-strap-w11-beige/160787/198881/valentino


----------



## niccin804

MYHABIT has some Rockstuds listed now!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jmc3007

RS flats in bubble gum pink sized 40 for $447. I think the photo NM is using isn't accurate.  It's much more pink than fuchsia based on personal experience. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...no%2BShoes&eItemId=prod173750356&cmCat=search


----------



## authenticplease

Espadrilles 35 for $455

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306624248&bmUID=kUQ6rHu


----------



## jmc3007

Tradesy is doing 10% price drop on Valentino brand (shoes, bags, jewelry etc).


----------



## buim87

My neiman SA have this flat for 477 in size 36.5
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pm for SA info


----------



## fally

Size 8 Pink / Poudre Flats $ 447 @ NM.com 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...ements%3D&eItemId=prod173750356&cmCat=product


----------



## Baghera

At Saks Tysons on sale around $1500+


----------



## dorres

Beautiful RS flats size 38 for $477 at NM. PM if serious and ready to purchase.


----------



## fally

Bluefly has Pink sizes 6.5 & 7 only, Blue & Yellow Sizes 5 - 7.5 flats for $571.50 ( Patent Leather )
http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-pi...ina-flats/p/364106901/detail.fly?cm_vc=DIRECT

Kitten Heels in same colors above for $760.50 Sizes 5 - 7.5 for yellow and blue and 5, 5.5, 6, & 7.5 for pink
http://www.bluefly.com/Valentino-yellow-patent-leather-Rockstud-t-strap-pumps/p/364106401/detail.fly

                                      Kitten heel blue chevron print leather 'Rockstud' t-strap pumps for $859.50 sizes 5.5, 6.5, 7, & 8.5
http://www.bluefly.com/valentino-bl...-pumps/p/362486901/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20022


----------



## rdgldy

peone121 said:


> I loved this deal with affordable price Thank you



NO chatting-moving your post to our chat thread.


----------



## channar

From my Saks Sa. Please contact for SA info.
Was $3545
Now $1772.50


----------



## jmc3007

At Kirna Zabete in 38.5 and 39 multi red 4" pumps for $657 http://www.kirnazabete.com/rockstud-ankle-strap-heel-44777?q=valentino&


----------



## befrank

jmc3007 said:


> At Kirna Zabete in 38.5 and 39 multi red 4" pumps for $657 http://www.kirnazabete.com/rockstud-ankle-strap-heel-44777?q=valentino&




Use discount code LIBERTY for additional 15% off for above listing.


----------



## authenticplease

These items are available at the Valentino Boutique ATL. Call or text Eden at (678) 283-3783 or call the store directly....60% off retail


----------



## authenticplease

These items are available at the Valentino Boutique ATL. Call or text Eden at (678) 283-3783 or call the store directly....60% off retail

View attachment 3057366


View attachment 3057367


----------



## authenticplease

Reattaching....details in post above.


----------



## rosewang924

I will be returning these to NM Topanga in the next few days, latest Friday.  They are size 6, too small for me.  Hopefully someone here can get them, I believe they are doing the 2nd markdown.


----------



## bagreedy

Saks sent out 20% off codes and they are working on Valentino, Good to get the ones that don't go on sale, I just got the nude kitten heels for 800$


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI has this bag available $837.50. Second cut and final sale.  Pm for Sa info


----------



## befrank

Here's the 20% off code I received. Hopefully it can help someone: SAKS61935GGK


----------



## Valentine2014

In general, Farfetch has some Rockstuds with pretty good prices. check it out and see if any of them catches your eye. Even some of the non-sale items have prices that are lower than the US retail prices.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...rockstud#ps=1&pv=60&oby=7&lsf=63&f30d1=136301

If it is a non-sale item on Farfetch, you can request for a 10% off referral code using the link below. 

https://farfetch.mention-me.com/me/...61/c/a6d10408aed31f1f70954677c4fb86adb7ecf822


----------



## Chrissy131

Size 10 price 699 at Tjmaxx Framingham,MA


----------



## UpTime

Size 37 at $547 final markdown with NM Philip 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## pinktailcat

UpTime said:


> Size 37 at $547 final markdown with NM Philip 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u



I wish it were my size! Your Sa Philip rocks!

Ok, I saw these at NM as of today. It is final sale and extra 25% off from the price shown. If you are interested in, I could share your SA info or store numbers to call.


----------



## fally

Ladies Forward by EW has a sale on Valentino's hurry sizes limited. Sort Valentino shoes from low to high to view selections. Army green grained caged flats for $697 along with some really lovely Pink all grained leather slingbacks $645 and coral patent pairs for $647 . Parot Blue Rockstud Leather Slingbacks T.100 for $548 here is a link http://www.fwrd.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&product=VENT-WZ158&sectionURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fwrd.com%2Ffw%2FCategory.jsp%3Fsearch%3DValentino


----------



## bagnshoe

HG bags online has selected rockstuds on sale plus 20 % off discount code is 20ava which will end on Monday. Hurry while supplies last.


----------



## tr1plesix

My Bergdorf Goodman SA has these on sale. PM me for info 

Size 41  - $569




Size 40.5 - $549



Size 39.5 - $499


----------



## rdgldy

tr1plesix said:


> My Bergdorf Goodman SA has these on sale. PM me for info
> (Serious Buyers)
> 
> 
> Size 41  - $569
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 40.5 - $549
> 
> View attachment 3102205
> 
> 
> 
> Size 39.5 - $499
> 
> View attachment 3102206




moved this here


----------



## tr1plesix

My BG Sales Associate has these available. Last pair, in a 40. Price $995/$499. PM me for number


----------



## tr1plesix

My BG Sales Associate has these available. Last pair, in a 40. Price $995/$499. PM me for number


----------



## UpTime

Size 38.5 at $1195 (Original price is $1595) with NM Philip 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## bagnshoe

****** online is having Labor Day sale on selected rockstuds . Limited sizes and quantities. Hurry while supplies. Extra 15% off code: 15bell


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners downtown Vancouver $2199 CAD


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Deal At Nordstrom Palo Alto $1539.90 ask for Dianna


----------



## tr1plesix

Size 41. $669




Bergdorf Goodman. Hit me for SA


----------



## tr1plesix

Bergdorf Goodman / Size 41. $669




PM me for info


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

New coupon code on Tradesy

Spend $1000+ save $200 with code MBN200
Spend $500+ save $75 with code MBN75


----------



## UpTime

Saks size 40 on both. Short boot $1495. Longer boot $1975


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Runway downtown Vancouver $999 CAD


Black rock stud satchel for $2199


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

www.fashionphile.com .. I like them because they offer free returns hehe


----------



## noegirl

Saw this sneak peek on IG spring 2016!


----------



## BritAbroad

New Season Harlequin pattern for pre-order

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/V...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183560403&cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/V...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183560218&cmCat=product


----------



## bagreedy

****** has a 15% off code on already reduced prices. I got the kitten heel indigo patent rock studs for 460$.


----------



## noegirl

****** now has a 20% off site wide with code 20off2000


----------



## authenticplease

Code 15OFF will take 15% off Valentino at Stanley Korshak(and if you aren't in TX then you most likely won't have to pay sales tax)

https://www.stanleykorshak.com/search-results


----------



## missmoimoi

Clutch $1499 CAD





Reversible canvas tote $999 CAD


----------



## Chrissy131

PS dept have private access for 35% off


----------



## cwxx

Valentino rockstud moto boot, sz 10 and 11, $787 plus 10%off with code: wowme

http://www.lastcall.com/Valentino-R...2C641%2C61&eItemId=prod35460047&cmCat=product


----------



## livinit91

Kirna Zabete is 25 off site wide with code INSIDER

They have a couple of Valentino items there


----------



## fally

Size 6 for ( $643 usd )blush patent leather rockstuds on Yoox.com. Hurry. http://www.yoox.com/us/44894759ML/item#dept=women&sts=sr_women80&cod10=44894759ML&sizeId=5


----------



## aikoNakamura

Valetino Rockstud Shoulder Bag $899.99

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...ag/1000100182?skuId=1000100182483929&pfb=mc:i


----------



## Chrissy131

Ps dept 35% off


----------



## PurseNuub

Valentino is having a sale 40% off. My awesome SA has these bags. Please PM if interested.



	

		
			
		

		
	
3192155[/ATTACH]


----------



## PurseNuub

Shoes are also on sale. PM for my SA contact or if you want to know the price. All 40% off, final sales. There are many more styles, I just can't load them all on phone.


----------



## mellie718

lastcall.com online has flats on sale 
http://www.lastcall.com/Valentino-R...ents%3D605&eItemId=prod35460178&cmCat=product


----------



## Annettevui

valentino San Francisco, 40% off


----------



## UpTime

SALE @ SAKS. PLease contact Thomas +1 267-453-8641


----------



## misshufflepuff

Saks Beverly Hills has a bunch of Valentino for 30% off! PM for SA info (please let me know you're referring to Saks)


----------



## tr1plesix

Contact: Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com


----------



## tr1plesix

Email: Lauren_Milstein@s5a.com


----------



## elleshopper

Higher 100mm Purple Valentino rockstuds on presale for 30% off at Saks. Size 38 and a few other sizes. Text Claire  3234593225


----------



## mellie718

There are plenty of rockstuds on sale at Bergdorf  Goodman. http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...888%2C605&eItemId=prod109020073&cmCat=product


----------



## MommiePugg

Valentino.com 's sale is now live 40% off!!!


----------



## SugarMama

Sale now available online @ Nordstrom.com, NM.com and saks.com.  30-40% off depending on the style.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

There is a whole heap of Valentino at 30%off at Matchesfashion. Got the email this morning &#9786;


----------



## authenticplease

Photos from Eden ( +1 (678) 283-3783)

at the ATL Valentino boutique


----------



## cwxx

Tan suede rockstud ankle boots (square heel) on Barneys website for sale $829 from $1375, size 7 and 5 available:

http://www.barneys.com/valentino-rockstud-double-strap-boots-503987670.html


----------



## elleshopper

Valentino on sale 40% off. PM for SA info!


----------



## elleshopper

Valentino on sale 40% off! Pm for SA info!


----------



## Swanky

HI, please always include the store/location.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

spotted these new red rockstuds on fashionphile. brand new with box - $716 and tax free to all states except cali. wish they were 38.5


----------



## randr21

Farfetch has several pairs of rs in all heel heights in all sizes on sale...and free ship, at least my order to us was.  I picked up my first pair today.


----------



## authenticplease

These are all 40% off retail at the ATL Val boutique.


----------



## UpTime

My NM SA Philip has sz 39 for $795. Text him at +16504929072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## pr1nc355

Got my first pair today!  All thanks to a lovely SA at Saks who told me about it.  In NYC, they don't have the sale RS on the shelf as of this afternoon, so you'll have to ask for them.  Emerald/blush, burgundy, and leopard went on sale.  Very limited sizes on the latter two though.  The discount is only 30% right now, but I have a feeling that they'll put them on the shelf today or tomorrow and all pairs will go fast from there.


----------



## rdgldy

Just a reminder, no chatting in this thread.
We have another thread for all your sales chat!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentin...s-finds-wants-and-907841-12.html#post29552716


----------



## messyrose

Matches fashion has a few rockstuds for around $700 Australian.


----------



## ChloeVanderpump

I found a number of rockstuds and bags on pr-a-po: http://www.prapo.com/shop/11662/valentino-black-rockstud-cage-heels 

I did purchase a couple of dresses from them and had a lovely experience.


----------



## missmoimoi

1999 CAD at Winners Runway downtown Vancouver


----------



## NANI1972

My SA has these in a 35.5, pm me. 60% off.


----------



## NANI1972

My SA has these in 35.5, 60% off, pm me.


----------



## ktc03

I'm interested but couldn't send pm.Please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## elleshopper

Size 36 are too small for me and only pair left  they are $577.50 down from almost $1400! Someone should grab them the color is stunning!


----------



## shopjulynne

saks SA has these in 37, about $480. PM for details


----------



## shopjulynne

same saks SA has these in 36, they're about $400 final sale. PM for details


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

shopjulynne said:


> same saks SA has these in 36, they're about $400 final sale. PM for details
> View attachment 3226058




PMd you!


----------



## ktc03

NANI1972 said:


> My SA has these in 35.5, 60% off, pm me.
> View attachment 3223778



do you know if this is still available? PMd you. Thanks!


----------



## elleshopper

Valentino rockstud bag for $910! PM me and I will happily give you SA info


----------



## elleshopper

Valentino pre fall bag on sale for $1418 from $3550. PM for SA info.


----------



## elleshopper

My SA has these in 37.5 (only). PM me for her info.


----------



## pinktailcat

elleshopper said:


> My SA has these in 37.5 (only). PM me for her info.




My nm SA has this cross body, now $897 from $1495. Pm me for info if you are ready to pay!


----------



## UpTime

At Saks - sale Rock stud sz 37 only pair in the company. Now $798


----------



## lovemelon

any rockstud heels in 35.5 still available :C


----------



## Yenkluu

Does anyone know if the boutiques have more than 40% off? Or is it just department stores that have the 60% off? Thanks in advance


----------



## UpTime

MY Neiman SA has this second cut sz 37 & 38 $437. Contact Philip at 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## rdgldy

ktc03 said:


> do you know if this is still available? PMd you. Thanks!





lovemelon said:


> any rockstud heels in 35.5 still available :C





Yenkluu said:


> Does anyone know if the boutiques have more than 40% off? Or is it just department stores that have the 60% off? Thanks in advance



In the future, all requests should be in the following thread. This thread is for shoe finds, and there is no chatting.  Thanks for your consideration.
DESPERATELY SEEKING? POST YOUR HELP ME FIND REQUESTS HERE


----------



## cwxx

some sunnies on Bluefly both $79.99:

http://www.bluefly.com/valentino-womens-cat-eye-blonde-havana-sunglasses/p/353999901/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/valentino-womens-cat-eye-havana-sunglasses/p/363629501/detail.fly


----------



## mungoo33

My Barneys SA has these on sale -pls text AnJeanette @ +1 (917) 396-0264 and say May sent you. Thanks.

Size 35 $579


Size 36.5 and 37.5 $599


Size 38 $309


Size 37 $859


Size 41.5 $399


----------



## UpTime

UpTime said:


> MY Neiman SA has this second cut sz 37 & 38 $437. Contact Philip at 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u



Now he just got sz 39


----------



## elleshopper

My SA has this Valentino rockstud clutch on sale for $618. PM me and I'll happily provide her info!


----------



## authenticplease

This is now available at the ATL Valentino boutique at 60% off retail. Contact Eden at (678) 283-3783




They have other items too but I won't be able to swing by there this weekend.


----------



## authenticplease

Here are a few others.....


----------



## authenticplease

And these......all shoe sizes are limited!


----------



## UpTime

MY Neiman SA has this second cut sz 37 $572. Contact Philip at 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## UpTime

UpTime said:


> MY Neiman SA has this second cut sz 37 $572. Contact Philip at 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u



Oups, pix here


----------



## UpTime

MY Neiman SA has this second cut sz 38.5 $537. Contact Philip at 650 492 9072. Please mention Maggie send u


----------



## Joyjoy7

My NM SA has these amazing booties!! Sz 37 Orig $2295 Now $895




Final sale pricing. Pm for SA info


----------



## UpTime

650 492 9072 Philip at NM Stanford Mall has a pairs sz 36 $372


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




My sa has this for $298. Size 7. Final sale though. 

Pm me for sa number. Only serious buyer though.


----------



## UpTime

650 492 9072 Philip at NM Stanford Mall has a pairs sz 35 $422


----------



## UpTime

650 492 9072 Philip at NM Stanford Mall has a pairs sz 35 $547


----------



## randr21

Rue la la Valentino sale on now


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners Vancouver - 5 new Valentino bags most are rock stud bags.


----------



## Joyjoy7

NM has this red patent bow pump. Orig $745 Now $372



PM for contact.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Forgot to include size. 37.5 and additional 20% off


----------



## alla.miss

mytheresa.com (from Germany) has a wide choice of Valentino bags in all models, sizes and color.


----------



## Luv n bags

*


----------



## rdgldy

My Habit has a bunch of Valentino online.  I scored my elusive chevron stripe heels!!!!  There was one pair in kitten heel in 41 and some other rockstud styles as well.


----------



## rdgldy

Bluefly has a ton of rockstud colors and styles currently!!


----------



## rosewang924

Topanga Mall, Woodland Hills -

Nordstrom,  presale on certain shoes.
Neiman Marcus,  presale started, pick up on 5/24.

I bought the espadrille with rockstuds at Nordstrom, 40%, but the box only had one shoe and they can't find the mate, hope they can find it.


----------



## rosewang924

why am I not able to post pics..


----------



## marcj

Saks having presale also on Valentinos


----------



## rosewang924

A lot of valentino shoes at Saks Bev. Hills, 30% off, why are my pics not loading???


----------



## rosewang924

A lot of Valentino shoes at Saks Bev. Hills, 30% off, why are my pics not loading???


----------



## mungoo33

Barneys - Pls contact AnJeanette @+1 (917) 396-0264. Thanks.


----------



## mungoo33

Hi! 40 perc off


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just bought these from Saks for $597! Pm me if you need my Sa info.


----------



## Chrissy131

Saks early access


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Saks for $597. Text me for sa info.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

$597 at Nordstroms.
Pm for sa info.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

$597 at saks. Pm me for sa info.


----------



## bubbletrouble

My SA from 5th Avenue boutique has this glamlock for sale. 40% off.  Price already reflects discount.  Please PM for SA info


----------



## Aubrey18

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3362201
> 
> Just bought these from Saks for $597! Pm me if you need my Sa info.


Hi Cutie_angel8833,
Could you please pm me for SA info?
Thank you so much


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Aubrey18 said:


> Hi Cutie_angel8833,
> 
> Could you please pm me for SA info?
> 
> Thank you so much




For some reason i cannot pm you.

Here's my saks sa info. His name is Daniel and his number is +1 (702) 428-1124. Please tell him Cindy refers you.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My Sa at Valentino has all these shoes. Please Pm me for Sa info.


----------



## Aubrey18

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> For some reason i cannot pm you.
> 
> Here's my saks sa info. His name is Daniel and his number is +1 (702) 428-1124. Please tell him Cindy refers you.


Hi Cutie_angel8833,
Thank you so much for helping me .
Have a great day!


----------



## befrank

Sale styles at Barneys, hurry!


http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=39



http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=33




http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=35


----------



## befrank

More from Barneys


http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=42



http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=46



http://www.barneys.com/valentino-ro...&prefv2=isPublic&prefn3=productAccess&start=9


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Size 5, 5.5 and 6 left only. 

Pm me for sa info.


----------



## desq12

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3362847
> 
> 
> Saks for $597. Text me for sa info.




Hi! Thanks for the intel . Can i get your SAs contact info? Looking for 40 and 40.5 size


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

desq12 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the intel . Can i get your SAs contact info? Looking for 40 and 40.5 size




Yes, his name is Daniel and his number is +1 (702) 428-1124. Please let him know Cindy refers you.


----------



## desq12

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes, his name is Daniel and his number is +1 (702) 428-1124. Please let him know Cindy refers you.




Thank you very much ! Will do  crossing fingers for my size , drooling over rs


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Nordstorm has a few on sale online, but very little selection in sizes.


----------



## rdgldy

desq12 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the intel . Can i get your SAs contact info? Looking for 40 and 40.5 size



no chatting please


----------



## tw3nty2




----------



## tw3nty2

here you go  http://www.valentino.com/us/shop/wo...e=DefaultAPISorting&page=6&productsPerPage=20


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Barneys has this for $597.  I know for sure they have a 7.5, not sure about other sizes though.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Barneys has this in size 7.5. Not sure about other sizes though. Pm me for sa info.


----------



## Luv n bags

Barneys website shows that there is a 6.5 available in these


----------



## sashaj

Just ordered these from bluefly for $586 with the $50 off promo code 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. It's a promotion for 20% off Valentino shoes


----------



## purses&perfumes

Net-a-porter sale on now.  A few Valentino on sale!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Stopped by the Valentino store at South Coast Plaza this afternoon and the sales associate told me they are currently presaling selected bags. But the sale will start June 9


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

The Atlanta Valentino boutique has a few designs on sale for 40% off, but very limited in sizes.


----------



## x_ninja

Ssense has a good selection of rockstuds on sale:
https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/sale/valentino/shoes


Including these flats in 41 for 35% off.. Color looks like poudre.

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/...tent-leather-rockstud-ballerina-flats/1375993


----------



## mungoo33

Hi Mods, posting some new season Valentino items from SAKS Sa.
Pls let me know if there is a separate thread for nonshoe items-thanks! [emoji5]



$2045




$2945


$2345


$2645


$4075


$2275


----------



## UpTime

At Neiman, Philip +16504929072. Only one left sz 37.5 $916


----------



## Luv n bags

Overstock.com


----------



## liz_

Neiman Marcus sale


----------



## liz_

All sizes! Some more


----------



## authenticplease

New EXCLUSIVE to BG Rolling Python red multi with cabochon  65mm :girltender:  $1795

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...ements%3D&eItemId=prod118980002&cmCat=product


----------



## authenticplease

New EXCLUSIVE BG Enchanted Wonderland 100mm

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...ements%3D&eItemId=prod119010132&cmCat=product


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey ATL. Contact will at slam12@bellsouth.net. 40% off retail.


----------



## authenticplease

These are 40% at the Valentino Boutique at Phipps Plaza in ATL. Contact Eden at (678) 283-3783. Text preferred.


----------



## authenticplease

More from the Valentino boutique in ATL contact Eden.


----------



## authenticplease

Still more beauties from the Valentino boutique in ATL. Contact Eden at (678) 283-3783. Texts preferred.


----------



## authenticplease

And a few gorgeous 40% off bags at Valentino ATL boutique which coordinate with the shoes posted.........contact Eden.


----------



## authenticplease

This is available at Jeffreys ATL.  40% off retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net. 

I also posted sale shoes in the Valentino shoe forum sale thread


----------



## authenticplease

These are available for 40% off retail at the Valentino boutique at Phipps Plaza in ATL. Contact Eden at (678) 283-3783. Texts preferred.


----------



## authenticplease

More bags 40% off retail at the Valentino ATL boutique. Contact Eden.


----------



## authenticplease

Sale bag from Valentino boutique ATL


----------



## ashlie

Neiman Marcus also did second mark downs. The Westchester in White Plains NY had a a few espadrilles, espadrille wedges, rockstud sandals, kittens and 100mm rockstuds. Martin is the SA I normally use. He's amazing!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My sa has this one in size 38.5 only. Last one in company. 

$497, originally $995.

Only serious buyer, pm me.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Only one left in size 38.5. Originally $997. It is now 50% , $497 plus tax.

Pm if you are interested.


----------



## Forex

ashlie said:


> Neiman Marcus also did second mark downs. The Westchester in White Plains NY had a a few espadrilles, espadrille wedges, rockstud sandals, kittens and 100mm rockstuds. Martin is the SA I normally use. He's amazing!!


Could you pls PM me his number, would love to get a 100mm thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ycstar89

Frfetch has huge rockstud sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...&keeprank=1&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_383_13_


----------



## bagnshoe

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nements%3D&eItemId=prod112820139&cmCat=search
Valentino rockstud on sale at BG


----------



## bagnshoe

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nements%3D&eItemId=prod112820127&cmCat=search
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nements%3D&eItemId=prod112850129&cmCat=search

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Vale...nements%3D&eItemId=prod112820070&cmCat=search
Continued from BG sale


----------



## UpTime

Neiman SA Philip +16504929072 has this pair sz 38 $418


----------



## EpicLife

Good Deal with best offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...582306?hash=item3ac6c01d22:g:niMAAOSwuzRXczGf


----------



## Michele26

Did you ladies know that mytheresa.com has a huge variety in practically every size on their website? www.mytheresa.com


----------



## UpTime

Last Call Neiman sz 36 $537. SA PHILIPS # +16504929072


----------



## kativ

Saks, Valentino size 36. $298 originally $995. Final sale. PM for SA info.


----------



## Luv n bags

Studded booties on sale at NM.  They were $6xx with tax.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

tigertrixie said:


> Studded booties on sale at NM.  They were $6xx with tax.
> View attachment 3410539


Size? Price? Location?


----------



## Luv n bags

ilovemykiddos said:


> Size? Price? Location?



These are a 35 1/2, price was approximately $648 with tax and free shipping.  I just called a bunch of Neiman Marcus stores until I hit on one who had my size.  The store that had my size is SF.


----------



## PSnugget

Just saw some hot pink love latch pumps online at Browns for $330 USD. Still available in every size except for 36.

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LSC552850021/217/love-latch-patent-leather-heeled-pumps


----------



## littlecutie

From Saks, PM me for SA info. Serious buyer. 70 %off


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philip +16504929072

Size 35.5, $547


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philip +16504929072

White Size 39, $447


----------



## UpTime

Same fron Neiman Philips
Size 35.5 $330


----------



## UpTime

From Neiman Philips
Size 36, $472


----------



## UpTime

From Neiman Philip

Size 36, $447


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted at matchesfashion.com:

*Valentino Love Latch leather pumps *
Black: $398
Blue: $398

Use promo code USAFREE for free shipping

Spotted at other online retailers: 

Valentino Lace Bow Peep-Toe Platform Pump: $591.00 
VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $450.00
VALENTINO GARAVANI Pump: $259.00


----------



## DesignerPassion

NM SA has this. Wish it was my size! Pm for SA info. Thx!


----------



## mssmelanie

Spotted today at TJ Maxx for 799 size 10.5.


----------



## UpTime

NM Philip has this one pair for last cut 

Sz 38.5 $437


----------



## aga5

Far fetch is running a private 20% off Valentino


----------



## mungoo33

My Barneys sa has these at 40 perc off! Pls pm for sa info. Thanks and pls refer to Barneys site for prices.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## Susie Lee

My SA at Saks has these shoes going on sale for Black Friday! PM me for her info!


----------



## Forex

mungoo33 said:


> My Barneys sa has these at 40 perc off! Pls pm for sa info. Thanks and pls refer to Barneys site for prices.
> View attachment 3521322
> 
> View attachment 3521323
> 
> View attachment 3521324



Wow great selection.


----------



## Forex

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks has these shoes going on sale for Black Friday! PM me for her info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522183
> View attachment 3522184



Do you know if these are 30% or 40% off?


----------



## lvchanelboy

Valentino Rockstud Sale Saks. PM me for SA info.


----------



## Fgl11

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks has these shoes going on sale for Black Friday! PM me for her info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522183
> View attachment 3522184



I tried to PM you but it won't let me send you a message. I'd love your SA info. Please PM me


----------



## PurseNuub

Valentino presale at 5Th Ave store. 40% off. PM for SA.


----------



## PurseNuub




----------



## PurseNuub




----------



## PurseNuub




----------



## lvchanelboy

Valentino sale 40% off Saks. PM me for SA info


----------



## Chrissy131

Matchfashion private sale is on 30% off I use GBP check out got a pair cage flat for 445$ USD


----------



## Aeonflux1122

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks has these shoes going on sale for Black Friday! PM me for her info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522183
> View attachment 3522184



Hi Susie, 

I am also not able to send you a DM. Please message me your SA's info. Thanks a lot!

Christine


----------



## DOVELV

My NM SA has these available for presale...25-40% off.  PM me for SA info.


----------



## Chrissy131

Farfetch private sale


----------



## lvchanelboy

Valentino Saks Sale 40%. PM me for SA info


----------



## misshufflepuff

Forex said:


> Do you know if these are 30% or 40% off?



Saks is at 25% for Valentino right now. You might be able to get 30% in store, but YMMV. Bergdorf is 30%. Neiman is 33%. Barneys is a few bucks shy of 40% off. Nordstrom is 40%. Boutique is 40%.


----------



## Ameliaelli

Monnier Freres has a black friday sale with 25 % off from their normal collection (certain exclusions apply but these do not concern Valentino!). 

http://www.monnierfreres.eu


----------



## Sayko

Only size 9


----------



## Sayko

Not rockstud but 77% off


----------



## Sayko




----------



## Sayko




----------



## Sayko




----------



## Sayko




----------



## Luv n bags

Houston Galleria 40% off


----------



## UpTime

My SA Philip at NM has this Size 36, $499.50

Contact  +16504929072


----------



## Sayko

Valentino online is 60% off almost everything is sold out a lot of size 8 left in diferrent sizes. DO some one know if Valentino will do a price match on merchandise purchase at 40% off


----------



## Luv n bags

Sayko said:


> Valentino online is 60% off almost everything is sold out a lot of size 8 left in diferrent sizes. DO some one know if Valentino will do a price match on merchandise purchase at 40% off



I just called the Valentino Boutique.  They do not do price adjustments.


----------



## ProShopper1

http://www.barneys.com/product/valentino-rockstud-ankle-booties-504327949.html

Good luck!


----------



## randr21

63% off bag

http://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?FOLD...iPMnHM1lDBWyzhivlTQ&productCode=0400092872123


----------



## authenticplease

Sale is currently at 60% off at the Valentino Boutique now.  Size selection is slim but they do have quite a few items left still. You can contact Eden at the Phipps Plaza store via text only at 678-283-3783. Or via the Atlanta Phipps Plaza boutique. They are open 11-8pm.


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.forzieri.com/sale/designers/valentino

I have ONE additional 20% off promo code for sale items if anyone is interested. Please PM me for code

They have a full size run in these in whole sizes at $796


----------



## dorres

36.5/418/1045




37/538/1345

My NM SA has these HTF items. PM if serious.


----------



## dorres

dorres said:


> View attachment 3570638
> 
> 
> 36.5/418/1045
> 
> View attachment 3570639
> 
> 
> 37/538/1345
> 
> My NM SA has these HTF items. PM if serious.



Sandals 36.5 is sold


----------



## dorres

dorres said:


> View attachment 3570638
> 
> 
> 36.5/418/1045
> 
> View attachment 3570639
> 
> 
> 37/538/1345
> 
> My NM SA has these HTF items. PM if serious.



Size 37 sold also.


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few Valentinos at The Outnet currently.....

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/Shop/Designers/Valentino/Shoes


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus SA Philip +16504929072

Sz 37.5 $619


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus Philip +16504929072

Sz 39.5 $550


----------



## peacelovesequin

Valentino Rockstud Leather Lace-Up 105mm Pump
_*Color:*_ Stone/Poudre
*Price:* $398.00
Many sizes available 
LINK.


----------



## UpTime

NM Philip +16504929072

Sz 37.5 $619


----------



## randr21

Rue la la has rockstuds in a huge variety available now


----------



## VictoriaW

If you're shopping in the VERY near future, mytheresa.com has free international shipping on all purchases for 48 hours which is a pretty huge discount!


----------



## Sayko

http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-r...860564?hash=item3d34624554:g:0sMAAOSwTM5Ys3Nk


----------



## smiley13tree

.


----------



## mungoo33

My nm sa has these shoes. Pls pm for sa info. Thanks.



39$795-318



37$1345-538



39.6$845-338


----------



## misshufflepuff

Above pricing/deal also available on the 65mm gray leather / poudre trim Rockstud pumps listed at MatchesFashion.com for $780 (MSRP $995). Only sizes 40.5-42 currently in stock.



http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-pumps -1056876

Also found six other regular-price Rockstuds listed several hundred $ below their normal MSRP at Matches:



Black caged flats (MSRP $995, MF.com $737):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-flats-1056871



Nude caged flats (MSRP $995, MF.com $750):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-flats-1065623



Black gladiator sandals (MSRP $975, MF.com $683):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-flat-leather-sandals-1072707



White pointy flats (MSRP $775, MF.com $556):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-flats--1148830



Black chunky-heel ankle boots (MSRP $1395, MF.com $930):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-ankle-boots-1071504



Brown chunky-heel ankle boots (MSRP $1395, MF.com $930):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Valentino-Rockstud-leather-ankle-boots -1071505


----------



## Addy

Please NO CHATTER in this thread, thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Sale is currently at 40% off at the ValentinoBoutique now.....they do have quite a few items left still. You can contact Eden at the Phipps Plaza store via text only at 678-283-3783. Or via the Atlanta Phipps Plaza boutique. They are open 11-8pm.


----------



## authenticplease

More photos of sale items.....


----------



## authenticplease

Still more photos of sale.....also the denim butterfly espadrilles are included in sale but I forgot to get a photo


----------



## authenticplease

And more.....


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today. I've aways wanted this bag and I'm happy that I was able to get it 40% off.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My purchase today. I've aways wanted this bag and I'm happy that I was able to get it 40% off.



Where did u get it? How much? What a great find! Congratz [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Tiffyhalim said:


> Where did u get it? How much? What a great find! Congratz [emoji7][emoji7]



I got it from the Valentino boutique for $1365 +tax.


----------



## lolalein

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I got it from the Valentino boutique for $1365 +tax.



Do they have sales in boutique as well??


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

lolalein said:


> Do they have sales in boutique as well??



Yes 40% off. You can ask for Bayina at the Crystals Las Vegas +1 (702) 498-6665 to ask her to send you the list. Pls tell her that Cindy referred you.


----------



## iloveallpurses

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes 40% off. You can ask for Bayina at the Crystals Las Vegas +1 (702) 498-6665 to ask her to send you the list. Pls tell her that Cindy referred you.



Do you know if they are final sale?  Thank uou


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

iloveallpurses said:


> Do you know if they are final sale?  Thank uou




Yes final sale.


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Marcus 30% off. Contact Philip at +16504929072 for size availability


----------



## Luv n bags

40% off on the Valentino website as well as other shoes and handbags


----------



## kashacastro

XXXXXXX


----------



## rowie1985

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...oreid=9017&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_292_385_

Farfetch seems to have just released more sale valentinos, I just ordered these but are a load of other colours and in varying heights and styles


----------



## Dealshppr

I saw these today. Not my size.


----------



## Momo1113

Lots of Valentinos are currently on sale on Farfetch. Lots of shoes and purses 40%-50% off.


----------



## Chrissy131

Farfetch replenish rockstuds shoe 50% off


----------



## randr21

FF has black patent and poudre non patent in all sz for 697 now.


----------



## ouoparfait

mytheresa is having 20%additional off sale items, free shipping, and ebate gives you back 6%
many good steals for Valentino items


----------



## ouoparfait

Farfetch has these Valentino Garavani Rockstud pumps in ROSE ALE/POUDRE (few sizes left) for $497.50, shipping is $10, total $507.50 with Ebate 3% back, total comes to $493.29.


----------



## Chrissy131

Farfetch


----------



## randr21

Black patent and calf RS on FF now, also Linde has many colors for 40 off.


----------



## pursepectives

Netaporter also has an additional 20% off all items marked "Sale Must-have"


----------



## EShops85

Just returned a pair of these in 38.5 to Saks Tysons Galleria, should be $550 with tax!


----------



## natalia0128

Anyone interested in this size 37.5 ??? Let me know


----------



## natalia0128

Size 7.5 PM for SA


----------



## restricter

In NYC, Global Fashions is having a sample sale.  Valentino shoes bags 70% off, RTW 80%.  They have rockstuds and other runway styles.Other features designers include Missoni and Moschino.  No phone orders.  49 West 39th Street.  Runs through Thursday 9am to 6pm.


----------



## UpTime

Sale at Neiman 
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

More Sale at Neiman 
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

Sale at Neiman 
SA Philip +16504929072
These only one pair each

Sz 39.5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sz 38 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sz 37.5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sz 36


----------



## randr21

Extra 50% off suede lace ups

http://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?prod...DER<>folder_id=2534374302023728&bmUID=l.DWSk7


----------



## justdeb__

Valentino Red Demilune Bag
Store: Selfridges.com


----------



## pvkatchung

Sale on Net-A-Porter:
*VALENTINO*
*Joylock studded leather shoulder bag*
*Originally $2,645 reduced to $1,587 **(40% OFF)*
*







*


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners downtown Vancouver


----------



## UpTime

SALE @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072
Sz 37 $560


----------



## gcpobsessed

You might find this shocking...but they have Valentino at TJ Maxx online. Check out this gorgeous Rockstud Spike Tote on sale: https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...d=NS1204953&pos=1:150&N=3920418742+1691169990


----------



## b_illy

Great deal on Rockstud shoes on hgbagsonline.com! Extra 30% off all orders with code 30EASTER!


----------



## aga5

I just bough 2 pairs of Valentino’s Rockstud sandals the poudre city and wedge sandals from the current season @ 30% off  (I also purchased a t shirt to qualify) on the  Stevedann.com flash sale, there are a few hours left.


----------



## Luv n bags

Returning a Rockstud top handle bag to NR.  Pm for location,


----------



## Susie Lee

Forwarded from my saks SA


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mytheresa private sale has lot of shoes and bags on 30% off. It is an invite only sale


----------



## UpTime

SALE @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

SALE @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072


----------



## rugratsfc

Sale for Australian residents: David Jones both instore and online. 100mm heels at $905 (from $1499 i think), kitten heels at $850 (from $1299), caged flats at $800, and ballet flats at $650 (from $990). Extra 10% off if using DJ american express.


----------



## Alliiccee

Nordstroms has the stone 85mm pump for sale 40% off!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mytheresa private sale has several valentino shoes on 30% off


----------



## UpTime

Sale @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072
Sz 37 $840


----------



## niknaks73

Saks Sale!! $650!!


----------



## pinkee781

pinkee781 said:


> Use code SINGLES500 to take $500 off $2000+, SINGLES11 to take $200 off $1000. May have to try a few times to get it to work. Good luck!!



Oops, this is for Mytheresa.com


----------



## Bee-licious

Private sale at Nordstrom’s has started! There’s a ton of rockstuds this season going on sale (sequins RS, hot pink metallic, metallic silver and gold, studwraps and so much more). Go find a shoe SA to inquire!


----------



## randr21

red patent tangos for 70% off, final sale.
https://www.barneyswarehouse.com/pr...ani-tango-patent-leather-pumps-505950807.html


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

FWRD has several bag styles for half off, including the crossbody rockstud spike bag in red or blue, the noir small glamlock, and the rockstud spike backpack in red.

https://www.fwrd.com/sale-category-bags/01ef40/?navsrc=left&designer[]=Valentino


----------



## randr21

Must move quickly as it won't last long. Full price only. Starred items excluded.  

Use "SS20" for 15% off 500 and 20% off 1000 at LVR.


----------



## ahswong

Valentino Rockstud Caged Leather Flats | Size 37 | Color: Sasso/Poudre
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54288973400


----------



## ahswong

Valentino Rockstud Caged Leather Pumps | Size 37 | Color: Sasso/Poudre
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m50706671045


----------



## ahswong

Valentino Rockstud Caged Leather Pumps | Size 41 | Color: Sasso/Poudre
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70333546709/


----------



## ahswong

Pink Valentino Garavani Patent Rockstud Ballerina Flats
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...MItuvYxN_f4QIVSSCtBh1vFwL-EAkYDiABEgKpCfD_BwE
Price: $575 USD + No Tax + Free Shipping


----------



## ahswong

Black Valentino Garavani Tonal Rockstud Ballerina Flats
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...ravani-tonal-rockstud-ballerina-flats/3373399
Price: $595 USD + No Tax + Free Shipping


----------



## ahswong

Valentino Garavani Rockstud ballerina Flats
Colour: R14 ROSE PALE/POUDRE
Price: $546 USD (not sure about taxes and shipping)
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...MItuvYxN_f4QIVSSCtBh1vFwL-EAkYFyABEgLqG_D_BwE


----------



## ElenaTS

Saks started their big sale online today and there are a lot of Valentino bags on sale.


----------



## randr21

Patent poudre med spike bag on sale for 1737.


----------



## kcaj

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...aravani-rockstud-cage-ballerina-flats/3360339

just purchased


----------



## mssmelanie

Valentino Sale is on!  Heck most designer sales are now!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Century21 department store.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Lots of Valentino bags included in Farfetch sale plus they’re having an extra 20% off right now.


----------



## starrynite_87

Valentino Rockstud Leather Simple Pump In size 40.5
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/Valentino_Rockstud_Leather_Simple_Pump/p6550850_19985304.aspx


----------



## starrynite_87

Valentino Garavani Demilune clutch $1500 
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store/Valentino_Garavani_Demilune_clutch/p6550850_20006503.aspx


----------



## starrynite_87

Valentino Beige Leopard Print Calf Hair Rolling Rockstud Sandals $680
https://shopfigue13.my-online.store...lling_Rockstud_Sandals/p6550850_19987966.aspx


----------



## kg1234

Valentino Fall/Winter 2019-20 Sale is live on Valentino Canada site: 

https://www.valentino.com/en-ca/collections/women/sale


----------



## Jay 45

US Sale goes live the 21st the link is up with the preview of the items that will be included 
https://www.valentino.com/en-us/women/sale


----------



## randr21

Awesome price
https://www.fwrd.com/mobile/product...pike-medium-shoulder-bag/VENT-WY402/?d=Womens


----------



## randr21

Gladiator flats in ivory, 65% off with code

https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?pro...&N=302030563+4294960236+4294967134+4294967026


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

i am not sure if anyone is still active here but:
https://www.saksoff5th.com/valentin...Garavani&N=4294956086+302028944&bmUID=n8n8tAJ

valentino espadrilles on sale !


----------



## sabs002

Valentino Australia has a sale online now. Unsure if it's worldwide. Selling out quickly though. Happy Shopping!


----------



## sabs002

Got a good deal from DJ's Australia on Slickbacks and clutch


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

It's coming!!! 
USA

=)


----------



## sabs002

David Jones - 30% off selected and Valentino 40% off selected


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/val...DER<>folder_id=2534374306622828&bmUID=na1axTE

AMAZING!!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

The outlet is having a serious up to 80% off sale!!!





						THE OUTNET | Discount Designer Fashion Outlet - Deals up to 70% Off
					

With 350+ luxury designer brands at amazing prices, shopping at THE OUTNET is guaranteed to take your style to the next level!




					www.theoutnet.com


----------



## randr21

off5th has 25% off 150 friends & family with code: friends.

rockstud spike tote in black at 40% off $1725. Hurry!

https://www.saksoff5th.com/valentino-garavani-rockstud-quilted-tote/product/0400011898842


----------



## randr21

Rockstud mesh and leather pumps 40% off

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/val...90821&site_refer=EML9663TRIGTRWL&Goto=product


----------



## Mapoon

Valentino Australia having sale now..up to 40% off some items...


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Valentino us has their sales are on their website now.


----------



## baghagg

Link to Valentino's fall/winter 2020/21 sale:




			https://www.valentino.com/en-us/collections/women/sale?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=PublicFW20_x_FW&utm_campaign=x_mainfw_2021


----------



## randr21

Ruelala has shoes, bags and accessories on sale right now, including classics like rs pvc flip flops.


----------



## randr21

NRack online has several V style shoes. There is 1 left of a tone on tone ivory 60mm sandal in 39 that's 51% off.


----------



## randr21

Gilt has a sale on bags and shoes for 2 days. All popular styles and sizes available.


----------



## hedkandi

Size 35 only available on Net-a-Porter for $450 and Neiman Marcus for $750. NM price matched the Net-a-Porter price for me so I paid $450 in Neiman Marcus for a different size (NM had more sizes available at that time).

Also, NaP has it as "Pink" and NM as "Dark Nude" and it's definitely dark nude than pink.

Net-a-Porter link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...kstud-patent-leather-sandals/2204324139286370

Nieman Marcus link: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/vale...49_cat82460737_cat15450749&page=0&position=11


----------



## randr21

Valentino shoes and bags are 30% off starting today at multiple retailers, e.g. Nordstrom, Saks, Neimans...


----------



## Kamilaa

Valentino sale just started on their web in EU. nevertheless, I have to say this is the saddest sale I have seen in a while….


----------



## katran26

Valentino ivory patent rock studs size 37

$499!!!









						Valentino Garavani Studded Patent Leather Stiletto Pumps on SALE | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Buy Valentino Garavani Studded Patent Leather Stiletto Pumps on SALE at Saks OFF 5TH. Shop our collection of Valentino Garavani Pumps & Heels at up to 70% OFF!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------

